# Kulan: Knightfall's Shackled City Legacy PbP Game [IC] (Game Cancelled)



## Knightfall (Apr 14, 2017)

*Part 1 – Introduction*
The Dominion of Cauldron. Also known as the Realm of the Silver Hand (or the Shackled Realm by its enemies), Cauldron is a land in transition. Once dominated by squabbling noble families and by dark forces hidden underneath, Cauldron, the city, has shifted from a place of woe to a community with hope. The city still has a Lord Mayor, but the feudal power has moved away slowly from the republic it once was. That old republic acted more like a vicious oligarchy with little regard for the people of the dominion.

That all changed when the Order of the Silver Hand was founded in the city eight years ago. It was those heroes that unveiled the darkness underneath, the Cagewrights, and purged them from the city. It wasn't an easy victory, however. Cauldron was cracked wide open by the volcanic eruption that the Cagewrights set into motion under the city. Cauldron was nearly destroyed and if it hadn't been for the Order, the dominion would not have survived.

Soon after those events, the Order's beloved wizard, Hezekiah Grofus, was elected as Lord Mayor and he has held the title and power of the office ever since. The eccentric mage from another material plane rules the city with velvet gloves, except for those that would do evil, and he has become known as the Orphan King. Many in the dominion believe Cauldron will soon become a Monarchy with Lord Mayor Grofus named as its first king. Such a thought would have been inconceivable before the Cagewrights, but when your city almost gets pulled into the lower planes, priorities and values quickly shift.

The other heroes from the Order have also done great things for the dominion. The holy man known as The Trúa, Argo Flameheart, has become a living embodiment of his god, Jalivier, and the Pantheon of the North throughout the Kul Moren Mountains. Jalivier is now the state religion, but all good (and some neutral) faiths are welcome in the dominion. The High Sun Sanctuary stands in the southern half of the city in between Magma Avenue and Lava Avenue. It rises high into the sky and can be seen from every gate leading into Cauldron City.

Argo's cohort, and trusted friend, Amaryllis Greenbottle is a renowned leader amongst the halflings of the city. She is a mainstay in the Halfling District where her fine home sits on Lava Avenue North just east of Burrows' Street. The young frost giant, Shötte, befriended by Argo and the Order, is now commander of the city guard. He is quite the sight walking down one of the wide avenues even with his magical bracers that allow him to shrink his size. He is a good soul in a massive frame. The commoners love him, as he works hard to protect them (but he cannot be everywhere).

Another beloved member of the Order is the dwarf Toryn Stonecutter. While Toryn isn't a mainstay in the city anymore, he is often honored by his kin who live in the Dwarven District. The bridge that spans the gap between Brass Corner and the Woeborough bears his name and it was he who supervised the construction of all four of the massive stone bridges that reconnected the southeastern sections of the city. Stonecutter Bridge is the most impressive of these bridges with the Weavers' Bridge being a close second. Borough Bridge* and The Elf Bridge were the last of the four to be built. Each bridge is anchored by at least one tower with Stonecutter Bridge having three. The central tower of that bridge rises nearly as high as the High Sun Sanctuary.

The last of the main group of heroes of the Order isn't so much beloved as grudgingly respected. The ranger and horizon walker named Karr'toomba is the Warden of the dominion and he runs the fortress known as Blackwall Bastion, which sits at the end of Cliff Street near Warden's Gate. Karr, like Toryn, doesn't spend as much time in the city as his responsibilities take him beyond the city's walls and out into the mountains and beyond to protect the dominion's borders. He is quite the sight when he is in Cauldron, riding on his rhinoceros mount. If there is one member of the Order who remains an enigma, it is Karr.

One might think that with all these old heroes around, life in Cauldron City and the dominion would be perfect. That is not so. Like with Guardian Shötte, the members of the Order cannot be everywhere at once and with their other responsibilities, they do not have time for adventures. There are still many problems in the city that need fixing. Overpopulation is a concern, as the dominion took in refugees from Mor's End after the war with Diabolic Enclaves. The evils of the Warlords of Flamerule are always on the minds of Cauldron's citizens, and they worry that what happened to the Domain of Anoria might happen to the dominion as well, if the Order should fall or disappear.

With overpopulation there come increased tension between neighbors, especially between neighbors of different races. Most of Cauldron City's poor 'urbanite' elves are forced to live in the district known as Elfwatch Ward, which is isolated from the rest of the city. Cauldron's elves tend to be proud and stubborn, which often puts them at odds with the city's dwarves (who are more respected due to Toryn's influence). Gnomes, once unheard of in the city, have come back to the northern lands from the Far South, drawn by the tales of a rediscovered Jzadirune. The old gnomish enclave sits under Cauldron with its entrance, Jzadirune Hall, near the High Sun Snactuary. This gives the gnomes some growing prestige, which tends to irk the city's halflings (even though the halflings outnumber the gnomes 10 to 1). The other race with a strong presence in the city are cat race known as the kitt **. These strange felids are are akin to both the rakasta of the Far South and to halflings. They tend to scurry around the city and live wherever they can find acceptance. Hallfings treat them as a kindred race and gnomes usually accept them too. Dwarves and elves are less accepting of kitts, and the worst of humanity considers them pests.

Humans. While Cauldron City is more diverse than it used to be, the Shackled City (don't call it that in front of a local) is still dominated by humans. The entire dominion is roughly 74% human (although that is changing). Yet, in Cauldron City, humans still dominate the streets with nearly 80% of all citizens in the city being human (or partially human [half-elves, mainly]). Many of the families are the old guard from Cauldron's time as a city-state. The worst of them have been forced out of the city, but there are still the Aslaxins, the Knowlern, and the 'watched' Taskerhills. Gone are the Lathenmires, Navalants, and Skellerangs, as well as the infamous Neberns and Vanderborens, although many of there abandoned homes and manors still bear their names. What was once House Vhalantru – the lair of an evil beholder in the guise of a man – was reclaimed by the Order and given to the Church of Hades (a respected North God). The temple called The Halls of Grieving is even more imposing than it was as the beholder's home/lair.

The old thieves' guild, The Last Laugh was purged from the city shortly after the Order defeated the Cagewrights. They have not been seen in the city since. New guilds have tried to enter and setup in the city but they are always rebuffed by the Order and the Halfling Syndicate, which is the closest thing the city has to a true guild of rogues. However, the Halfling Syndicate operates openly and with the good graces of the Lord Mayor's office. The few criminals in the city tend to band together and keep their heads down. Street toughs risk a lot if they are noticed by the city guards or the Order.

Cauldron must also deal with the many legacies of the volcanic eruption, as well. There are fissures all over the city and it isn't practical (or likely safe) to try to seal them. Doing so could probably cause another eruption. The largest of these fissures is called the Deep-Gap, which bisects what was once the northern half of Ash Avenue. Now, only the roadway east of Deep-Gap is called Ash Avenue. The western roadway was renamed Flameheart Avenue in honor of The Trúa. Every once in a while, something crawls up out of one of these fissures and causes havoc in the city, but when that happens, the Magical Threats Agency, or MTA, is usually there to help (but they cannot be everywhere and they've lost a good people over the years).

It is time for Cauldron to have new heroes.

* Misspelled on map. Doh!
** Think of the kitt as being a small race of kenderlike catfolk but less prone to stealing.


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 15, 2017)

*Part 2 – New Heroes
Dawn in the city...
High Sun Sanctuary, Bloodsun Hall:*
Quaen Horuk Rah, or Kane as he is commonly called by his family and friends, kneels in the isolated chapel set aside for the Disciples of the Bloodsun, his order, in the High Sun Sanctuary. The chapel is more austere than the rest of the temple of Jalivier, which denotes the martial nature of the Disciples within the religious structure of the Church of Jalivier. A single stern stone statue of Jalivier stands behind an alter made of the same plain hewed stone. Here, in this place, there are no pews or comfy divans. There is only a stout wooden plank to kneel on and the warmth of two torches on either side of the small chapel.

Argo Flameheart had this chapel built to keep his Disciples, Jalivier's faithful warriors humble and tough, and they wouldn't have it any other way. As a newly graduated initiate into the Disciples, this is the first time he has been allowed to pray to Jalivier in the chapel. He knows that outside the chapel's single stout, iron-reinforced, wooden door, is his mentor, Minister Jefferie Knobel. The aasimar cleric and seer has been watching over him for years, making sure Kane stays devoted and humble. The Khemitian man has never faltered in his belief in Jalivier and his devotion to the Disciples of the Bloodsun. The Trúa, Lord Flameheart, has always been there for him too, but Argo recognized the bond between Kane and the man he often refers to as 'Redshirt' – some inside joke of theirs – early on in Kane's training.

Argo left the young man's training to Minister Knobel and Kane flourished amongst the faithful of the Disciple's initiates. (Most of the others quit or were tossed out for bad behavior.) Now, he has the chance to become an adventuring priest for his church. Perhaps Krank Qallar will bring him into the inner circle of the Disciples? No, it's to early for that. More than likely, he will be given a task important to the city and to his faith. A sharp knock on the door and the voice of his mentor interrupts his prayers.

“It is time, Quaen Horuk Rah.”

Kane respects that his mentor chooses to use Kane's full name during official ceremonies. Yet, it isn't like his mentor to interrupt anyone during prayers, so Kane knows that Minister Knobel has something important to tell him. Will it lead to his future?

----------------------------------------

*City Library, The Stacks:*
Dorin sits against a quiet wall in the stacks of Cauldron's library. Rebuilt after the eruption by order of the Lord Mayor, it is one of the most impressive buildings in the city. The duskblade has several books on the arcane and the history of the city piled up around him. A hooded lantern sits nearby, placed carefully on the floor, as not to be to close to any loose paper or books. Its light illuminates the pages Dorin is reading – an old journal of the Lord Mayor, “A Detailed Account of my Life in Sigil.”

The pages in his hands were highly valuable to anyone who knew anything about the planes. In it Hezekiah Grofus writes about his time as a janitor at the planar city's Great University, built by the Church of Boccob. Dorin looks out a nearby window facing towards the Gate of the Archmagus. In between the library and the gate, behind the manor house of Argo Flameheart, is the House of Boccob – the temple of Boccob in Cauldron City. The temple is considered one of the most important arcane temples in the city, if not the entire dominion.

It had always been suspected that Lord Mayor Grofus has a longstanding connection to the Church of Boccob, but no one had been able to give Dorin any real proof, no matter who he'd asked. Yet, here it was in his hands! Of course, the Lord Mayor had never denied it, but he'd never confirmed it either. The loose pages detail how Hezekiah secretly studied magic in the Great University right under the noses of Boccob's faithful. The next few passages are cryptic. Lord Mayor Grofus writes about being discovered by a mysterious being he calls the Eye of Boccob. The treatise ends with Hezekiah leaving his job and jumping through a mysterious portal to Kulan.

Dorin looks up to see that dawn's light is muting the light from the lantern. The city's library will soon be open to the general public and voice reminds him of this fact.

“Dorin, my boy, that's it for tonight,” Tondbeorth, the Night Caretaker, walks down the stacks towards him. “You need to go before Wisym gets here.

The Head Librarian, Wisym Sparay, was not fond of Dorin, considering him just another rogue to be thrown out of the library. If old Tondbeorth hadn't taken a shine to the duskblade, Dorin would have never been allowed to step foot in the city's library, legally. It didn't matter who his family had once been in the city.

----------------------------------------

*Elfwatch Ward, the Elvin House:*
Under the watchful gaze of the massive Solitude Tower sits Arininiia's Elvin House and the rest of Elfwatch Ward. Here, the poorest of Cauldron's elves live together – banded together after the destruction of the old Elven Borough, which was just east of the Old Sanctuary. Now, the elves of Cauldron look mainly to the clergy of House of Blades to protect their interests in the city. The priests of Tethrin, The Shining One, are highly respected amongst Cauldron's elven community even those not living in Elfwatch Ward.

But it is Elvin House that the elven rogue and wizard Oleander calls home. A child of Cauldron, he was born and grew up in the old Elven Borough. He got out before it was destroyed during the volcanic eruption eight years ago. Others of his kin were not so lucky, and he remembers all their faces. While he lost many friends, he did help others escape the destruction. When the new elven district was created for Cauldron's elven population, he relocated to Elvin House to help as much as he could. Oleander could have moved on from the Elfwatch Ward years ago, but these are his people and he's one of them.

He's had his room in Elvin House for years, and Arininiia has treated him well. He's had to help her protect the house from those wanting to take advantage of the poor elves living in massive four-floored lodge. It had been his pleasure to beat back the unscrupulous in the new district who wished to get out by any means necessary even if it cost other elves their lives. More often than not all he had to do was flash a glint from his blade or mumble a few arcane words and the cowards beat a hasty retreat.

A guest looking around his room would be able to tell that Oleander is truly settled in Elvin House. Everything he owns is in the room. His past and his present, but will his future be here too? He knows that he's outgrowing the old lodge and that there are elves less fortunate than him that could use the space he's occupied for years. _'Perhaps'_, he thinks, _'it is time to consider finding another place to live in the city'_. Arininiia will try to talk him out of it, of course. She has come to see Oleander as a surrogate child after losing her two sons during the eruption.

But his future at Elvin House can be decided at a later time. For now, he's got the itch. The desire to explore more of Cauldron City and see if he can find some adventure in its streets. Oleander's gear is organized on his table ready to gathered for the day ahead.

----------------------------------------

*Lake Park, west of the Old Orphanage:*
His old home. Bravec Trask sits cross-legged in Lake Park near the edge of the shore of Crater Lake with Squeaks sitting quietly nearby. Well, the park is really his home next to his old, forced lodging – the Old Orphanage, what was once called the Lantern Street Orphanage (but few call it that now). That was eight years ago, and he'd been near the end of his childhood. His headmistress had been the old halfling woman Gretchyn Tashykk. She'd been tough but fair. The rest of the staff had watched out for them – Jeromir the gardner, Neva the nurse, Temar the cook, Willow the schoolteacher, and Patch the janitor.

Bravec shudders when thinking of Patch. The old half-orc had been in league with The Last Laugh and the Cagewrights, although the janitor hadn't known it at the time. The urban druid's mind quickly goes through the events of the kidnappings that plagued the orphanage (and the entire city that year). Four children – Deakon, Evelyn, Lucinda, and Terrem – had been taken by sinister creatures that Bravec later learned were called skulks and dark ones. The creatures had been in league with slavers that were taking people from all over the city.

All but the boy Terrem were returned to the orphanage by a group of heroes who would eventually become known as the Order of the Silver Hand. The orphans were never told what happened to Terrem, but Bravec soon realized that the boy had likely come to a bad end at the hands of the Cagewrights. Bravec still saw the other three from time to time, although all three were scarred by the experience. Soon after the kidnappings, the city nearly went to hell, literally. It was the Order of the Silver hand that saved the city, although much of the city was ruined during a volcanic eruption.

Once Hezekiah Grofus became Lord Mayor, he shut down the Lantern Street Orphanage and built a new orphanage on the other side of the city near the new House of Boccob. It was in the upscale Hostel of the Orphan King that Bravec spent his last days as a ward of Cauldron City. Compared to the Old Orphanage, it had been a great place to live. Most of the old staff retired after the volcanic eruption. Patch was forced to clean up manure in the city's streets for his part in the Cagewright Incident. Once his penance was done, he was exiled from the city. Poor Jaromir and Temar hadn't been so lucky. Both had died during the eruption. Bravec often visited their graves in the city's graveyard.

The waters of Crater Lake glow with the dawn as Bravec looks out towards the scraggy islet known for the old Bone Tower. The sun's light glints off the tower's stark white surface.

----------------------------------------

*Gateway Inn, just south of The Stone Gate:*
Broom in hand, Brother Pi sweeps up the kitchen of the Gateway Inn. Dawn is coming and he has only this room and the back entryway to do before he is finished for the day. The work is hard but rewarding, and the inn's keeper, Ined Aeredson, is a good man who treats him well. Pi knows that Ined might not be so understand if he knew of the dwarf's early life in the city of Fruen, in the Theocracy of Thallin. Yet, he's come a long way since then thanks to his old master and friend, Hassan of Fallow's Cross.

Thinking of Hassan makes him think of the Jagged Peaks where Master Hassan trained him in the ways of the ninja – a martial form that is unknown in the Lands of Harqual. He smiles to himself as he sweeps, thinking of Hassan's allies, the Fallow's Cross Adventurers. An eccentric bunch of heroes that fight for the common people against the vicious soldiers of Thallin, the Fury of the Dragon. Pi had considered joining their numbers but Hassan had told him that he should go to find his own place in the world. 'You will always have a home here, but your destiny lies elsewhere. Find students to teach in the lands south of the Eastern Shores,' Hassan had told him.

After that, it had been an easy choice to leave the Jagged Peaks and travel down the wild Wind River to the Duchy of Minar. He soon passed into the Thunder Lands where he learned of the darkness shrouding the lands around Lake Anoria and the bright light that is the Dominion of Cauldron. Here there are great heroes who have built a new realm on the shattered remains of an old decadent republic. While Pi has yet to find new students to teach Master Hassan's fighting techniques, he has gained friends through his job. Ined, his elven wife, Gilmithien, and their four children, Eariel (16), Vyncis (13), and the young twins Hilda and Celinor (7). And there are others amongst the dwarves of the city and few others that chose to befriend him.

Pi sweeps the last of the dirt from the back entryway just as the dawn turns to morning. His work is done until the early evening. The rest of the day belongs to him. He wonders which part of the city he will explore today, as he looks towards Wall Park and Mountain Hall. There's always the Lakeside Pavilion. He hasn't been there yet in his explorations. He could also take a tour of the Old Orphanage. And on the other side of the city is City Library.

Pi's senses quickly perk up as hard footfalls approach him from behind. He smiles. The boy is not stealthy at all. “Hi Pi,” Vyncis says abruptly. “All done, I see. You certainly do work hard, and fast.”

Pi looks over his shoulder to see the thick-boned youth – so much like his father. His older sister Eariel takes after his mother. She could be his student, but he doesn't want to risk his new home, just yet.


----------



## MacConnell (Apr 15, 2017)

Oleander takes a deep breath and then one last glance about the room before his gaze returns to the few items on the table. The scimitar was reported to have been in his family for generations, the edges of the oleander branch on the pommel, his name-sake, worn down by the hands of its wielders, but family was now gone, only he remained.

The bracers had been fitted for his wrists. They seemed plain and unadorned. He had spent a small fortune on them, but they were imbued with the magical ability to offer the protection of armor he did not wear. Six small vials were tucked in the tiny pouches on the baldric sheath for the scimitar.

As he exhaled that breath, his decision was made. He clipped the bracers to his forearms and slung the baldric into place, checking his pocket subconsciously for his sling. He rarely used the door to the fourth floor room. This day would prove no different for it was time and he did not intend to return. He climbed out the window and up to the roof, walking away calmly blending in naturally to the surrounding.


----------



## JustinCase (Apr 16, 2017)

"Vincys," Brother Pi says with a warm smile on his friendly face. "You should not sneak up on people like that."

The dwarf takes a look at the boy, briefly appearing stern before his eyes sparkle and a big grin appears in the middle of his greyish beard. "But if you do sneak around, step on the balls of your feet, like this." He demonstrates for a few steps and watches how the youngster tries to imitate him. Mentally, the dwarf reminds himself not to act out of character for even a moment in the inn, because one never knows how fast children learn and Pi does not want to be caught in any awkward situation with the kids.

"Alright, you stealthy rascal. I'm thinking of visiting the town today. What place do you think I should see?"









*OOC:*


I'm not sure if it would be appropriate to ask a child about specific locations, because I'm not sure what they represent. Asking a kid about a brothel, for example, would be in very bad taste...


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 16, 2017)

MacConnell said:


> Oleander takes a deep breath and then one last glance about the room before his gaze returns to the few items on the table. The scimitar was reported to have been in his family for generations, the edges of the oleander branch on the pommel, his name-sake, worn down by the hands of its wielders, but family was now gone, only he remained.
> 
> The bracers had been fitted for his wrists. They seemed plain and unadorned. He had spent a small fortune on them, but they were imbued with the magical ability to offer the protection of armor he did not wear. Six small vials were tucked in the tiny pouches on the baldric sheath for the scimitar.
> 
> As he exhaled that breath, his decision was made. He clipped the bracers to his forearms and slung the baldric into place, checking his pocket subconsciously for his sling. He rarely used the door to the fourth floor room. This day would prove no different for it was time and he did not intend to return. He climbed out the window and up to the roof, walking away calmly blending in naturally to the surrounding.



Oleander makes his way across the wide roof away from the city's outer wall easily enough, avoiding any open skylights and the few tents used on the roof by the worst off of the district. He comes to the edge of Elvin House and looks across the district. Even though the sun is still rising, the district is already bustling with activity. Here, it doesn't pay to stay in bed, of course, it doesn't pay very much to get up and work either.

Half-way down the building, a small enclosed walkway crosses from the flophouse to a local shop, a grocer. Oleander has often walked across the top of the walkway; he's one of the few who has the skill to do it. He heads down to the other side of the building and down a set of handholds he fashioned on the side of the building. There were no windows here. He comes down on a ledge just over the walkway and easily slips out on to its roof. His footfalls are quiet not that he has to worry too much. Very few walk the path this early in the morning.

He slip down to the roof of the shop easily enough and is soon blending in with the few locals that come up here. The shop owner, Imrodel, allows an old friend of hers to run a open-air eatery on the roof. Ahtalan's clientele are usually middle-aged elves with a bit more money than most in the district. A few of them come here across The Elfbridge just to eat. Then they go back to their easier lives. And they're a bit loose with their coins. More than once, Oleander has been tipped while walking through the eatery to clear a plate away. Today, is no different.

"Young one," a matronly elf says with a smile. "Please clear away my cup and plate please," she asks as she presses 4 coppers into his hand. "Here you go, my boy. Something for your trouble."

Oleander knows her face. She a regular at the eatery. Not wanting to draw attention, he does as she asks and takes the plate and cup away towards the small kitchen. He quickly passes it to one of the staff, as well as 2 of the coppers. An even split; that's all the dish runners ever ask for from him. Ahtalan nods to him from the kitchen before Oleander slips out of the eatery and across another walkway to the next building. Here, there are no patrons or high shops. Just the Guild of Elves in the building below. He doesn't tarry on the roof for long. A stone stairway is built into the side of the building and he is soon down it and through the intersection that connects the path from The Elfbridge to the Borough Bridge.

Which way today?

++++++++++++++



JustinCase said:


> "Vincys," Brother Pi says with a warm smile on his friendly face. "You should not sneak up on people like that."
> 
> The dwarf takes a look at the boy, briefly appearing stern before his eyes sparkle and a big grin appears in the middle of his greyish beard. "But if you do sneak around, step on the balls of your feet, like this." He demonstrates for a few steps and watches how the youngster tries to imitate him. Mentally, the dwarf reminds himself not to act out of character for even a moment in the inn, because one never knows how fast children learn and Pi does not want to be caught in any awkward situation with the kids.



"Sorry, I wasn't trying to scare you," Vincys as he awkwardly tries to do what Brother Pi does. He nearly falls over. "Ha! That was fun!" He exclaims loudly.



> "Alright, you stealthy rascal. I'm thinking of visiting the town today. What place do you think I should see?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"You're going sightseeing again?" Vincys asks. "Well, adults love the Lakeside Pavilion, but I think it's boring. Stuffy ceremonies and plays not good enough for one of the theaters. I love the Puppet Tent! Do you know where that is? It's near the halfing's temple to that nice goddess, hmm, what do they call her? Yonda, or something like that." The boy continues to practice walking on the balls of his feet as her talks. "It's on the south side of Magma Avenue North just before the turn that leads through the heart of the halfling burrows. There is a shop that sell coins right next to it. Papa goes in there all the time."

Pi knows the 'shop' — Remet's Coin Exchange. And he remembers the large tent next to it that is always surrounded by families with young children. He has a few friendly contacts amongst the halflings, but most of them give him odd looks when he wanders down Burrows' Street. He's spent a lot of time around the northern part of the city.

"You know where you could go? It's almost time for what young kitts call the Shouting. They gather at the western end of Kitts' Lane each morning and run down the street through their adults shouting, 'watch me! watch me!' They all do a bunch of tricks and tumble around until the adults gather them together and pat them on the heads and give them treats. Mila said they'd let me have a go at it, if I can get papa to say 'yes'." Vincys sighs and sits down. "So far, he's only said 'no'."

The boy looks at Pi and see the look on his face. "Okay, maybe that's not for you." He sits and thinks for a minute. "You did say once you liked books, so why not go visit the City Library. There could be some excitement there. People are saying it's haunted. I'd like to see a ghost!" Vincys notes the serious look on Pi's face. "What?"

*OOC:* You are right, asking a kid where to find a brothel would not be appropriate.  

Regardless, any more suggestions from him are going to be similar to that as above.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 17, 2017)

Bravec rose and stretched. He could feel the city starting to stir around him with the coming of a new day and that always filled him with restless energy. He picked up a pine cone and whistled at squeaks. He gave the cone an underhanded toss and the little wagon rolled eagerly down the hill just in time to get under the falling cone catching it deftly and trundling back to the tall man with the stylish beard and rakish hat. He scooped up the cone once more and threw even harder, but the surprisingly quick little wagon managed to reach it if just barely. The little wagon returned once more and Bravec grinned and tucked the cone into a pouch for another time. 

He knew of a lass with a food stall on sundered road who just might be charmed out of a meat pie this morning to break his fast. He adjusted his sword belt and tilted his hat at a jaunty angle before taking up the handle of the little wagon and strolling toward the edge of the park. Seeing the wagon roll about on its own tended to attract too much attention, and so as usual he pulled it along instead. He whistled happily as he walked thinking of cunning lines that might make the lass smile.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Apr 18, 2017)

Minister Knobel said:
			
		

> “It is time, Quaen Horuk Rah.”
> 
> Kane respects that his mentor chooses to use Kane's full name during official ceremonies. Yet, it isn't like his mentor to interrupt anyone during prayers, so Kane knows that Minister Knobel has something important to tell him. Will it lead to his future?




*Kane stands at attention as his mentor enters the room. He bows before saying,* "I am always ready to serve, Minister. What would you ask of me?" He tries his best to hide his nervousness from his mentor; he desperately wants to please him, and bring honor to his temple. And yet, he knows that despite his training, and his "gifts," the order still considers him merely a boy, and an untested one at that.


----------



## JustinCase (Apr 21, 2017)

Knightfall said:


> "Sorry, I wasn't trying to scare you," Vincys as he awkwardly tries to do what Brother Pi does. He nearly falls over. "Ha! That was fun!" He exclaims loudly.
> 
> "You're going sightseeing again?" Vincys asks. "Well, adults love the Lakeside Pavilion, but I think it's boring. Stuffy ceremonies and plays not good enough for one of the theaters. I love the Puppet Tent! Do you know where that is? It's near the halfing's temple to that nice goddess, hmm, what do they call her? Yonda, or something like that." The boy continues to practice walking on the balls of his feet as her talks. "It's on the south side of Magma Avenue North just before the turn that leads through the heart of the halfling burrows. There is a shop that sell coins right next to it. Papa goes in there all the time."
> 
> ...




Brother Pi smiles warmly. 

"I don't think seeing a ghost is as fun as you seem to imagine, young master Vincys," the dwarf says gently. "But yes, I might visit the library today. I'm not sure yet."

Looking around as if seeing whether they are being watched, Brother Pi whispers, "I heard that a friendly house spirit lives here in the Inn, and if you are quiet enough, you might even spot it!"

Not waiting for the kid's response, the enigmatic dwarf walks out the door with a big smile on his face, heading into town but in no particular direction.


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 22, 2017)

Scotley said:


> Bravec rose and stretched. He could feel the city starting to stir around him with the coming of a new day and that always filled him with restless energy. He picked up a pine cone and whistled at squeaks. He gave the cone an underhanded toss and the little wagon rolled eagerly down the hill just in time to get under the falling cone catching it deftly and trundling back to the tall man with the stylish beard and rakish hat. He scooped up the cone once more and threw even harder, but the surprisingly quick little wagon managed to reach it if just barely. The little wagon returned once more and Bravec grinned and tucked the cone into a pouch for another time.
> 
> He knew of a lass with a food stall on sundered road who just might be charmed out of a meat pie this morning to break his fast. He adjusted his sword belt and tilted his hat at a jaunty angle before taking up the handle of the little wagon and strolling toward the edge of the park. Seeing the wagon roll about on its own tended to attract too much attention, and so as usual he pulled it along instead. He whistled happily as he walked thinking of cunning lines that might make the lass smile.



Bravec walks, and wheels Squeaks, out of Lake Park and onto Ash Avenue. Several locals great him warmly as he passes past the Silver Gardens and north onto Sundered Road. He enters the Coppice Marketplace, the small garden in between Sundered Road and Lava Avenue North, and heads for Krista's stall. She is hard at work, selling her meat pies and garden greens. Krista sees him coming and waves him over.

"Hullo deary," she says. "Bravec, you're up early as usual." She drops a small flat pebble into Squeak — a gift she knows he'll like. She was one the few who knows about the animated wagon and is not wary about it. "I've saved you a chicken and beef pie." She hands the urban druid the pie and quickly steals a kiss on his cheek. "And any others for only 2 cinders."

A couple of nearby girls, with their mum, giggle at Bravec and the attention Krista lavishes on him.

"What are you up to today? More fishing off Fisher's Warf by Sorison's Sails?"

Krista's questions reminds Bravec that still he owes Vilmar Sorison a special favor for the three weeks he let Bravec sleep in the Trundlehouse for free during the long winter. It had been bitterly cold beyond even what the urban druid could withstand. Of course, Vilmar wasn't likely to send anyone to break Bravec's legs. In fact, he's probably forgotten all about it but a favor is a favor.



Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Kane stands at attention as his mentor enters the room. He bows before saying,* "I am always ready to serve, Minister. What would you ask of me?" He tries his best to hide his nervousness from his mentor; he desperately wants to please him, and bring honor to his temple. And yet, he knows that despite his training, and his "gifts," the order still considers him merely a boy, and an untested one at that.



Minister Knobel easiyl sees Kane's nervousness and gives him, surprisingly, an encouraging embrace. "Do not worry, Quaen. You will do the Sanctuary and Jalivier proud, I am sure of it."

Minister Knobel leads Kane out of the chapel and down the hallway and into the temple's main hall. Kane expects to see other members of the Disciples there but there is no one. The minister has cleared the temple. He stands at his pulpit and waits for Kane to take his normal place at the front of the temple.

"I'm sure you have guessed by now that your time as an initiate is over. You have excelled well beyond your peers," Minister Knobel says. "But your training isn't over. It is not I or the other Disciples that will train you. It is the world. I spent some time as an adventuring priest but it wasn't my calling. The Trua's bravery in the face of danger showed me what was required to face Harqual's evils head on. I see that in you."

Minister Knobel sighs and hangs his head. He steps down from his pulpit and is soon pacing back and forth.

"What I am about to tell you cannot be repeated to anyone else." He looks at Kane to make sure he has the young priest's complete attention. "If the faithful learn of this, it could shatter Jallvier's church in Cauldron." He pauses again. "The Trúa, Argo Flameheart, my mentor, has disappeared."

He pauses again to let that information sink in. "I'm sure you've heard that The Trúa and the other members of the Order of the Silver Hand are in seclusion at Jalivier's Stronghold in the mountains. That is a cover story. No one outside the Sanctuary and the Disciples of the Bloodsun knows the truth." Minister Knobel sits down next to Kane. "I do not know what has happened to him and not even Amaryllis Greenbottle knew his mission when he left Cauldron six weeks ago. She and The Trua have a mental connection and she has not sensed him in all that time. He was supposed to have returned two weeks ago."

He leans back a sighs. "And now there are strange new troubles in the city. The Order is too busy looking for The Trúa and keeping vigilant against the machinations of the Warlords of Flame to look into what could be only minor troubles."

Minister Knobel looks at Kane, "That's where you come in, Kane. I need you to look into some of these troubling events. But you will need help. There is a young druid, an urban protector, who you might remember meeting that day last year in Lake Park. His name is Bravec Trask. He could be a useful ally and the lowborn people of the city seem to trust him. I'm sure there are others you know or could recruit and if they need an incentive, the High Sanctuary will pay them for their aid."

Minister Knobel stands and looks up at the massive statue of Jalivier. "I have communed with Jalivier, seeking His guidance, as well as having a priest of Cull cast _legend lore_ for me. The cryptic reply he got was thus, _'Seek them in the house of scholars and in the broken remains of the caldera'_." He turns and looks at Kane. "The first is obviously the city library but the second might refer to any part of Cauldron City. While it likely refers to the southeast part of the city, _legend lore_ is never a straightforward spell."



JustinCase said:


> Brother Pi smiles warmly.
> 
> "I don't think seeing a ghost is as fun as you seem to imagine, young master Vincys," the dwarf says gently. "But yes, I might visit the library today. I'm not sure yet."
> 
> ...



Brother Pi wanders down North Street all the way to corner leading down to Obsidian Avenue North. He cuts through Star Park and down to Magma Avenue North. As he moves towards Crater Lake, the streets and avenues become more crowded. He stops in front of the Temple of the Cat to watch the priests of Bast perform their early morning rites in The Felid Grove.

He knows that on the other side of the temple is the Hall of Bast, which stands as a memorial for the clergy that gave their lives during th city's turbulent past. Pi Has seen that memorial already, however. It is well done but a bit morbid.

He wanders down the wide avenue all the way down to Smoke Street. He looks up to look at The Three Towers. The city's wizards' in residence live in these three spires. Well, they lived in them. Two of them have disappeared and third, a human only known as Tarean, has been accused of foul play. Well, that's the rumor that was floating around the Gateway Inn last night.

As he stands there, looking up, the smell of freshly baked bread and other delicacies wafts to his nose. The stalls in the Coppice Marketplace are open, as usual. He knows Dornin will have some good elk skewers and rock-salt bread still. It's been weeks since he's visited the garden marketplace.

His ears perk up to the sounds of boots clomping. The guards at the Eastern Barracks are doing their morning drills. The noise must be driving the vendors of the Obsidian Marketplace to distraction.


----------



## Thateous (Apr 23, 2017)

Doriin looked up from his research, the excitement of his discovery still fresh on his face,  *"Tondbeorth you're too kind. I hope one day I can repay your kindness."* he then jots a few notes in a journal, picks up his things, and exits out the back and into the dawn.

Sent from my SM-G955U using EN World mobile app


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Apr 24, 2017)

Minister Knobel said:
			
		

> *Minister Knobel stands and looks up at the massive statue of Jalivier.* "I have communed with Jalivier, seeking His guidance, as well as having a priest of Cull cast legend lore for me. The cryptic reply he got was thus, 'Seek them in the house of scholars and in the broken remains of the caldera'."* He turns and looks at Kane.* "The first is obviously the city library but the second might refer to any part of Cauldron City. While it likely refers to the southeast part of the city, legend lore is never a straightforward spell."




Kane quietly considers the Minister's words.

"I would think that your instinct about the SE section is correct; and in fact, there are the *Rhiavadi Ruins* right here, within short walking distance. That will be one of the first areas I look at, after finding Bravec, and recruiting a few others to help. I might be young, but I am wise enough to know that I should not investigate these matters alone."

And with that, Kane bids the Minister farewell, and activates his hat of disguise; he knows that if something is wrong inside the temple, then it would not do to allow himself to be seen leaving, especially alone. Someone watching would know that something was amiss.

The disguise that Kane chooses is a simple one; he appears to be a middle-aged commoner with a medium-length beard, wearing brown and beige robes, carrying a large, over-stuffed backpack; his spear, which is on his back in its leather rigging, appears to be a shovel. Kane knows that many commoners are too poor to afford their own place to live, and therefore, they end up carrying all that they own on their backs, including the tools they use to ply their trade. For this reason, many temples have "mud rooms," or at the very least, small, stone patios where commoners can leave their belongings while attending mass inside the temple.









*OOC:*




Verified Roll For Disguise Check

Result = 31, Kane is happy with how his disguise looks!








Kane then steps out the back side of the Sanctuary, into the morning air, letting the sun bathe him for a moment in its warmth, before starting off down the western branch of Lava Avenue, following the circular road in a clock-wise fashion, first West, then North, and finally East, headed to Lake Park, the largest copse of trees in the city, and the most likely location to find an urban Druid.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 25, 2017)

Bravec takes the warm pie with smile and accepts the kiss with a twinkle in his eye. "Ah Krista that smells divine. I would let you cook for me full time, but I'd be big as the Lord Mayor's palace by winter." He observes with a wink and a grin. At her mention of Vilmar Sorison his brow wrinkles. "Ah indeed, I do owe that one a good turn." He looks up at the sky. "It does seem a rather good day for fishing doesn't it? Perhaps one more kiss for luck?" He asks offering the other cheek before strolling away toward the docks with the little wagon in tow. He has to give a firm tug as the wagon seems to want to linger around Krista for a bit. "Come along squeaks."


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 29, 2017)

Thateous said:


> Doriin looked up from his research, the excitement of his discovery still fresh on his face,  *"Tondbeorth you're too kind. I hope one day I can repay your kindness."* he then jots a few notes in a journal, picks up his things, and exits out the back and into the dawn.



Dorin knows that Wisym will come up Obsidian Avenue from the south side of the city, so he heads along the back side of the library's archive building and then once he is sure that the man is not anywhere in sight, he quickly cuts across the avenue and through the fine establishments that lead to the corner of Volcano Street and Magma Avenue. He soon mixes into the growing crowds of the morning.

With his newfound knowledge, he is eager to tell someone. But who? He'd pestered Miss Skie to death about the Order, and the lord mayor in particular, about the subject. She knew them well, but is always a bit coy about how much she knows about them. They had relied on her a lot during the Cagewright Invasion. Skie liked Dorin's enthusasim but not usually during business hours. Still, her shop was just to the south on Traders' Way.

There was Myles Wrightsson, of course. He isn't Dorin's best friend, by any means, but they had grown up together. Well, sort of. Myles will be busy sorting and cleaning this morning's catch at Rellec's Fish Market. Messy and smelly work. It is probably best to tell him later, if at all. Myles isn't as keen on the city's magical history as Dorin, and he has no taste for adventure.

Dorin knows there isn't any point going near the Lord Mayor's Residence. The guards stationed there know his face, and he'd been caught once too often trying to sneak into the compound. Lord Mayor Grofus not spending much time there hasn't made the guards lax in their duties. In fact, they seem even more determined to keep people out. Either that, or the rumors are true, and they are trying to keep something dangerous inside the walled estate!

Half way down Magma Avenue towards the corner with Traders' Way, he realizes that there might be someone else who might be interested in what he's learned in the library. It is a long way to The Elfbridge and across to Elvin House, but he knows that Oleander will, at the very least, listen to him and give an honest opinion. The elf was 'sort of a friend' yet more like an acquaintance with similar interests.

Dorin soon finds himself outside the shop called Skie's Treasury. Maybe the aging halfling woman will listen this time? At the very least, he can look around her shop for any new magical trinkets to barter for. Dorin had tried to nick a pair of gloves* in the shop when he was very young, and Skie had easily caught him. Instead of sending him to be punished by the guards, she let him have the gloves and made him work off the debt.

And she'd taught his a few magical secrets as well. 

OOC: *He had though they were magical, but they were simply fine leather gloves of masterwork quality.



Tellerian Hawke said:


> Kane quietly considers the Minister's words.
> 
> "I would think that your instinct about the SE section is correct; and in fact, there are the *Rhiavadi Ruins* right here, within short walking distance. That will be one of the first areas I look at, after finding Bravec, and recruiting a few others to help. I might be young, but I am wise enough to know that I should not investigate these matters alone."



"While Master Argo investigated those ruins himself, you should be very careful if you go in there. And make sure you get Commander Shötte's permission first otherwise, the Silver Guardians will haul you all off to the Diamond Fortress.

"Jalivier watch over you, Quaen Horuk Rah."



> And with that, Kane bids the Minister farewell, and activates his hat of disguise; he knows that if something is wrong inside the temple, then it would not do to allow himself to be seen leaving, especially alone. Someone watching would know that something was amiss.
> 
> The disguise that Kane chooses is a simple one; he appears to be a middle-aged commoner with a medium-length beard, wearing brown and beige robes, carrying a large, over-stuffed backpack; his spear, which is on his back in its leather rigging, appears to be a shovel. Kane knows that many commoners are too poor to afford their own place to live, and therefore, they end up carrying all that they own on their backs, including the tools they use to ply their trade. For this reason, many temples have "mud rooms," or at the very least, small, stone patios where commoners can leave their belongings while attending mass inside the temple.
> 
> Kane then steps out the back side of the Sanctuary, into the morning air, letting the sun bathe him for a moment in its warmth, before starting off down the western branch of Lava Avenue, following the circular road in a clock-wise fashion, first West, then North, and finally East, headed to Lake Park, the largest copse of trees in the city, and the most likely location to find an urban Druid.



It isn't long before the distractions of the morning slow his progress around the city. There are the sounds of merriment coming from Kitts' Lane, as the kitts' Shouting roars to life for the fourteenth morning in a row. Several of the young cubs spill out onto Lava Avenue causing all sorts of mischief before being shooed away — with some guffaws — by the Silver Guardians. Soon after that is the hustle and bustle of the Farmers Market that surrounds the entire block north of Tent Street. Several vendors try to sell him vegetables. It is a little quieter in between the corners of Tower Street and Traders' Way. He avoids the edge of the first, along with the Blue Tower, which tends to cause magical effects to fail or act unpredictably.

It is at the second corner that he sees two people he knows. The first is Sarra Loydan, a former acolyte of the High Sun Sanctuary who was pulled out of the faith by her family, after they decided she wasn't being given her due by Minister Knobel. Now, her family has chosen to try to marry her off — an arrangement that she is milking for all it's worth. She's quickly become one the most eligible demoiselles in the city.

The second is a man named Dorin who he met for the first time a half-a-year ago while walking through the Groves of the Bloodsun. He is an intelligent man who is a bit obsessed with the Order's history, especially when it comes to Lord Mayor Grofus. He seems to be in deep thought as heads down Traders' Way and stops in front of Cauldron's most famous adventuring shop, Skies' Treasury. Kane knows Skie well as she and Minister Knobel are old friends.

"Yoo hoo," a feminine voice calls out. He turns to see Sarra accost a young nobleman that Kane knows she fancies. Kane is glad he has his disguise up.



Scotley said:


> Bravec takes the warm pie with smile and accepts the kiss with a twinkle in his eye. "Ah Krista that smells divine. I would let you cook for me full time, but I'd be big as the Lord Mayor's palace by winter." He observes with a wink and a grin. At her mention of Vilmar Sorison his brow wrinkles. "Ah indeed, I do owe that one a good turn." He looks up at the sky. "It does seem a rather good day for fishing doesn't it? Perhaps one more kiss for luck?" He asks offering the other cheek before strolling away toward the docks with the little wagon in tow. He has to give a firm tug as the wagon seems to want to linger around Krista for a bit. "Come along squeaks."



Krista blushes and then grabs and smooches Bravec on the lips with vigor. Several nearby onlookers laugh and then those same giggly girls gasp in surprise. They blush and look away while laughing even louder. Krista pulls away and then swoons over the young druid, as he walks away a little awkwardly.

The little wagon squeaks a low whistle as Bravec pulls it along. The urban druid's mind wanders back to Krista as he makes his way back along Sundered Road to Ash Avenue and then northwest towards Vilmar's shop. He hadn't expected Krista to kiss him like that! It takes a lot to fluster him, but he could feel his ears burning. He must be quite the sight pulling Squeaks along in haste behind him.

Once at the front door of Sorison's Sail's, Bravec is quick to open and then close the door behind him. Squeaks has to move quickly to keep the door from hitting its back wheels. The smell of sailcloth calms the urban druid's mind long enough to steady his breath and focus on his surroundings. Luckily, the shop is empty except for Vilmar Sorison who gives the young urban druid an odd look.

"Bravec, my boy, what is with that look on your face? You're as red as a potato beet."

The little wagon rushes out of Bravec's grasp and rushes up to Vilmar, tapping the man's leg gently with his handle.

"Hello, you," Vilmar says to the animated object. "What has your friend so befuddled, hmm?" The sailmaker bends over and pats the wagon's tires. The wagon shimmies and Krista's smooth pebble slides back and forth. "That's a pretty stone. Oh, I see. You two have been to see Krista this morning." Vilmar looks at Bravec with a smile. "And what did she give you?"


----------



## JustinCase (Apr 29, 2017)

Brother Pi hesitates. The garden marketplace is a good place to spend a few hours on this fine day, but the dwarf remembers his promise to Master Hassan. Find an apprentice, and do good whenever you can. 

So would the dwarven ninja find more possible students amidst the market stalls, or elsewhere? It was impossible to tell. 

With a sigh, Brother Pi starts moving again, apparently having made a decision. 

He stops again, however, when he hears the Eastern Baaracks guards drilling. On impulse, the dwarf moves to the Obsidian Marketplace, trying to see if any of the merchants are in need of a chat.


----------



## Scotley (May 1, 2017)

Bravec starts to say something about a brisk walk this morning, but stumbles as the sail-maker guesses where he's been. "Ah um yes, Krista has quite a zest for life, the meat pies she made this morning were quite spicy." He moves quickly to change the subject. "I guess that had me thinking of water. I believe I owe you a bit of fishing. Looks to be a fine day for it. Have you talked to any of the local fishermen? Are the fish biting today?"


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (May 2, 2017)

The DM said:
			
		

> ...The second is a man named Dorin who he met for the first time a half-a-year ago while walking through the Groves of the Bloodsun. He is an intelligent man who is a bit obsessed with the Order's history, especially when it comes to Lord Mayor Grofus. He seems to be in deep thought as heads down Traders' Way and stops in front of Cauldron's most famous adventuring shop, Skies' Treasury. Kane knows Skie well, as she and Minister Knobel are old friends.




Kane ambles over to Dorin, catching him before he can actually enter the shop; "Pardon me, Master Dorin, do you have a moment to speak with a poor ditch digger?"


----------



## Thateous (May 4, 2017)

Dorin's thoughts about entering the shop amd messing with the aging halfling are cut short when someone addresses him. *"Poor ditch digger?"* he says curiously while looking them over. *"Wait, don't I know you? Well maybe I don't know know you, but I'm sure we've crossed paths once or twice."*

Sent from my SM-G955U using EN World mobile app


----------



## Knightfall (May 7, 2017)

JustinCase said:


> Brother Pi hesitates. The garden marketplace is a good place to spend a few hours on this fine day, but the dwarf remembers his promise to Master Hassan. Find an apprentice, and do good whenever you can.
> 
> So would the dwarven ninja find more possible students amidst the market stalls, or elsewhere? It was impossible to tell.
> 
> ...



Pi finds his way to Obsidian Avenue through Coin Street and wide alleyway. The Obsidian Marketplace is one of busiest in the city, but usually more in late afternoon. Right now, the number of patrons is sparse. As Pi makes his way through around the tents of the marketplace he hears many of the vendors complaining about not only the noise fromthe barracks, but also an issue that has cropped up around the city. Well, that's the rumor that Pi has heard.

"It was a horrible mess," a cloth vendor complains. "Someone scrawled horrible markings on my shop. It was done with blood and offal."

"Oh, that's digusting," a noblewoman replies in shock. "And no one knows who is doing it?"

"The guards think it might have been a new gang of toughs, but no one has been able to track them down. If it is rascals, they are making life miserable. I heard that this has happened elsewhere in the city."



Scotley said:


> Bravec starts to say something about a brisk walk this morning, but stumbles as the sail-maker guesses where he's been. "Ah um yes, Krista has quite a zest for life, the meat pies she made this morning were quite spicy." He moves quickly to change the subject. "I guess that had me thinking of water. I believe I owe you a bit of fishing. Looks to be a fine day for it. Have you talked to any of the local fishermen? Are the fish biting today?"



"The fishing hasn't been very good lately. Something seems to have them spooked. I'm not sure what it could be but I have bigger problems to worry about," Vilmar replies. He holds up a fishing net that has cut to sheds. "Someone seems to be trying to sabotage my business. This is just one several nets a sails that were ruined. They broke int my storage shed and did this and cut up my best sails." The sailmaker shakes his head. "And they peed everywhere and scrawled weird markings in some sort of slimy goo."

He looks at Bravec. "Forget the fishing you owe me. I need you to find out who did this and bring them to justice!"



Tellerian Hawke said:


> Kane ambles over to Dorin, catching him before he can actually enter the shop; "Pardon me, Master Dorin, do you have a moment to speak with a poor ditch digger for just a moment?"





Thateous said:


> Dorin's thoughts about entering the shop amd messing with the aging halfling are cut short when someone addresses him. *"Poor ditch digger?"* he says curiously while looking them over. *"Wait, don't I know you? Well maybe I don't know know you, but I'm sure we've crossed paths once or twice."*



*OOC:* Thateous, note that T.H.'s PC is in disguise, so he doesn't look like Kane.


----------



## Thateous (May 7, 2017)

*"Yea I remember you. Here have a coin my good man."* he says with a smile, handing the man a silver piece. As he's about to walk in he stops. *"Wait you wanted to talk to me."*








*OOC:*


 An easy fix.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (May 8, 2017)

*Kane says, in a low whisper:* "I'm no ordinary ditch digger, sir. We met about 6 months ago, remember? In the Groves of the Bloodsun?" *Kane chuckles, and adds, in an even lower, more quiet, whispered tone,* "It is I, Kane Horuk Rah, Servant of the Light, albeit in disguise. There is an indoor / outdoor ale house nearby; care to have a drink with me on the patio? They won't let me inside unless I leave my shovel and pack outside. And since my shovel and pack are not real, I cannot meet such a requirement!" *Kane chuckles again, snickering a little at his own cleverness.*


----------



## Thateous (May 10, 2017)

Dorin stares deeply into Kane's eyes trying hard to see past the guise. He reaches out to touch the shovel, but quickly retracts, thinking it best not to. *"A drink sounds ideal. I have news I've been anxious to share. Please, lead the way."* 

Sent from my SM-G955U using EN World mobile app


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (May 10, 2017)

After walking a few minutes, the pair find the bar, and seat themselves at a table on the patio. Kane pays 2 silver to cover drinks for the both of them.

"I'll skip the pleasantries, and get straight to the point.The reason I sought you out is because there are disturbances happening in the city, and I am part of a select group that is being commissioned to put an end to these occurrences. The Order is too busy taking care of higher priority tasks. I was given permission to recruit help, at my discretion. I know you to be a reliable sort, and of good character. What say you? Are you interested in earning some coin, while simultaneously keeping the city safe? And by the way, what news have you? I am curious to hear. I suspect it might line up with what I have asked of you."


----------



## Scotley (May 10, 2017)

Bravec is taken aback by Vilmar's obvious anger and this senseless attack. "Of course. Whatever I can do. Show me what they've done. Perhaps the markings will hold a clue I can interpret. Let's see this storage shed. When did this happen? Overnight?" He gestures for the other man to lead the way. His causal good humor gives way to serious inquiry.


----------



## Thateous (May 11, 2017)

Dorin is caught off guard by Kane's directness. The drinks hadn't even been served and the man drops a bomb like that. However, Dorin could respect a man like that. It's just that his news seemed less important in comparison. Although it could be useful in some way he cannot discern with only his single price of the picture.
Dorin's thoughts continue for sometime before he realizes it's been almost a minute of silence at the table and that the drinks had already arrived. 
He forces a cough to play off the awkwardness before speaking, *"What kind of disturbances are we talking. My expertise is monsters and the sort, but I could use a bit of adventure."*









*OOC:*


 let me know if this gets annoying and I will do a tldr section at the end. I will be playing up Dorin's unreactive flaw as long winded inner monologue that takes up in world time.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (May 11, 2017)

*Kane says,* "My master only said that the troubles were minor, but I myself have been hearing about strange happenings around the city, mostly vandalism and property damage. I have been told that the Druid known as Bravec will know more. He is popular here among the locals, and shouldn't be too hard to find. I met him once last year; he always has this little cart with him. Anyway, it is my guess that these 'minor troubles' are the beginning of something bigger, something that should be squashed now, nipped in the bud, before it can grow any further. Will you help me?"

Just then, the ale arrives. The waitress serves each of them, and Kane is quick to quench his thirst; he is in love with the bitter barley flavor, and has been known to drink people under the table who are many times his size.


----------



## Knightfall (May 11, 2017)

Thateous said:


> Dorin is caught off guard by Kane's directness. The drinks hadn't even been served and the man drops a bomb like that. However, Dorin could respect a man like that. It's just that his news seemed less important in comparison. Although it could be useful in some way he cannot discern with only his single price of the picture.
> Dorin's thoughts continue for sometime before he realizes it's been almost a minute of silence at the table and that the drinks had already arrived.
> He forces a cough to play off the awkwardness before speaking, *"What kind of disturbances are we talking. My expertise is monsters and the sort, but I could use a bit of adventure."*






Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Kane says,* "My master only said that the troubles were minor, but I myself have been hearing about strange happenings around the city, mostly vandalism and property damage. I have been told that the Druid known as Bravec will know more. He is popular here among the locals, and shouldn't be too hard to find. I met him once last year; he always has this little cart with him. Anyway, it is my guess that these 'minor troubles' are the beginning of something bigger, something that should be squashed now, nipped in the bud, before it can grow any further. Will you help me?"
> 
> Just then, the ale arrives. The waitress serves each of them, and Kane is quick to quench his thirst; he is in love with the bitter barley flavor, and has been known to drink people under the table who are many times his size.



The waitress asks the two adventurers if they want any food to go with their drinks. The young halfling woman waits for a response before heading off back to the bar.



> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> let me know if this gets annoying and I will do a tldr section at the end. I will be playing up Dorin's unreactive flaw as long winded inner monologue that takes up in world time.



*OOC:* No worries. 



Scotley said:


> Bravec is taken aback by Vilmar's obvious anger and this senseless attack. "Of course. Whatever I can do. Show me what they've done. Perhaps the markings will hold a clue I can interpret. Let's see this storage shed. When did this happen? Overnight?" He gestures for the other man to lead the way. His causal good humor gives way to serious inquiry.



Vilmar leads Bravec outside and to the back of shop near the long dock that extends out onto Crater Lake. A few of the locals that Bravec knows greet him warmly, as they cast lines off the dock.

Vilmar shows Bravec the storage shed and it is a complete mess and it stinks worse than any fish could. Bravec notes the scrawlings on the walls and can tell it isn't just random graffiti. It is some sort of crude language written in what smells like, to Bravec, the ichor of some sort of underearth beetle. There are also faint traces of leftover small muddy footprints around the shed's broken doors that seem to head north from the dock before they disappear completely onto the cobblestones of Ash Avenue.

OOC: Have you decided what your other language is going to be.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (May 11, 2017)

*Kane turns to the waitress and says,* "Drinks will suffice, we must depart momentarily."

After saying that, Kane tips the Halfling woman another silver.


----------



## Thateous (May 12, 2017)

*"Well I can't say no to an opportunity to do some investigating."* Dorin says with a smile. *"Where would you like to start the search for Bravec?"*

Sent from my SM-G955U using EN World mobile app


----------



## Scotley (May 12, 2017)

Knightfall said:


> OOC: Have you decided what your other language is going to be.




OOC: It looks like dwarven is going to make sense given that he grew up here. I won't metagame and try to guess what might be scrawled on the wall for my selection though the temptation is strong. 

Bravec involuntarily covers his nose at the smell, but he makes himself get close to examine the writing. "That goo on the walls certainly looks like a language of some sort. I might have to show it to some others to figure out what it could be or what it says." He rubs his beard in thought and then turns his attention to the tracks. 

[roll0] Not sure what is most appropriate here to identify the tracks. No knowledge nature for an urban druid, so +1 untrained at best, Survival is +2, knowledge local is +3 if this is some common inhabitant of the city maybe.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (May 12, 2017)

*Kane replies,* "I was thinking Lake Park. It's on the lake, and it's the biggest grove of trees in town."


----------



## MacConnell (May 15, 2017)

*OOC:*


Note: I am still following the thread, even though Oleander is not yet involved.


----------



## JustinCase (May 22, 2017)

Knightfall said:


> Pi finds his way to Obsidian Avenue through Coin Street and wide alleyway. The Obsidian Marketplace is one of busiest in the city, but usually more in late afternoon. Right now, the number of patrons is sparse. As Pi makes his way through around the tents of the marketplace he hears many of the vendors complaining about not only the noise fromthe barracks, but also an issue that has cropped up around the city. Well, that's the rumor that Pi has heard.
> 
> "It was a horrible mess," a cloth vendor complains. "Someone scrawled horrible markings on my shop. It was done with blood and offal."
> 
> ...




His interest piqued, Brother Pi approaches the cloth vendor and his costumer at a leasurely, calm pace. 

*"Markings in blood?" *the dwarf asks in a pleasant tone. *"What did they look like?"*

He looks around, leaning on his broom for a moment, before continuing, *"If you haven't cleaned them yet, would you mind if I take a look? Perhaps I can help track those responsible. And help clean up the mess, of course."*


----------



## Knightfall (May 27, 2017)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Kane turns to the waitress and says,* "Drinks will suffice, we must depart momentarily."
> 
> After saying that, Kane tips the Halfling woman another silver.



"Thank you, sir," she replies.



Thateous said:


> *"Well I can't say no to an opportunity to do some investigating."* Dorin says with a smile. *"Where would you like to start the search for Bravec?"*





Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Kane replies,* "I was thinking Lake Park. It's on the lake, and it's the biggest grove of trees in town."



With an agreement as of where to start looking for Bravec, the two adventurers set off northeast from Harlequin's Pavilion along Lava Avenue until they reach the intersection with Broken Glass Way. Kane knows the connecting road to Ash Avenue is the quickest way to reach Lake Park...



Scotley said:


> Bravec involuntarily covers his nose at the smell, but he makes himself get close to examine the writing. "That goo on the walls certainly looks like a language of some sort. I might have to show it to some others to figure out what it could be or what it says." He rubs his beard in thought and then turns his attention to the tracks.



"So, it isn't just something random," Vilmar says. "There was an intent here, more than just mischief."

The sailmaker watches as Bravec studies the obvious muddy footprints and tries to find more of them on the cobblestones on Ash Avenue. The urban druid moves seemlessly through the crowd looking for any more footprints but can't find any more. He is studying the ground intently just as Kane and Dorin come to the intersection of Broken Glass Way and Ash Avenue.

Kane sees Bravec right away and wonders what he could possibly be doing. Then he sees Vilmar Sorison standing nearby and he realizes that Bravec must be helping the sailmaker with something important. Kane knows Vilmar more by his reputation, and from what Bravec has told him about the man's good character.

Dorin notes that Kane has stopped to watch a young man staring intently at the cobblestones of the avenue. Dorin can tell that Kane knows him.

Bravec doesn't see them until they are almost on top of him.



> OOC: It looks like dwarven is going to make sense given that he grew up here. I won't metagame and try to guess what might be scrawled on the wall for my selection though the temptation is strong.
> 
> Not sure what is most appropriate here to identify the tracks. No knowledge nature for an urban druid, so +1 untrained at best, Survival is +2, knowledge local is +3 if this is some common inhabitant of the city maybe.



*OOC:* Well, I wasn't sure if you'd made a choice, so I figured I ask. (Bravec can tell the scrawls are not dwarven in design.) The Search skill is used to find footprints. To follow tracks, however, you need either the Track feat or the Urban Tracking feat (from UA). The second one would be best while trying to follow tracks in the city.

*Search check:* 1d20+3=13 | This isn't high enough for Bravec to find more footprints.



MacConnell said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Note: I am still following the thread, even though Oleander is not yet involved.



*OOC:* Okay, good to know. I'll push you towards the others. Hmm, you did see this post, right?: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...-PbP-Game-IC&p=7083502&viewfull=1#post7083502

Oleander decides to take the Borough Bridge across to the isolated island of the Woeborough. It's easier for him to blend in here than across the Elfbridge to Obsidian Avenue South. Plus, this way he doesn't have to pass by the scrutiny of the guards of the Southern Barracks. He finds The Woeway packed with peoples as he makes his way north past the districts tenaments and the Brightcastle Tavern, which is anything but bright. It is one a handful of buildings that survived the eruption and was reclaimed once the bridges were built.

Oleander soon passes onto the Weavers' Bridge, which links the Woeborough with the northeast part of the city. He soon finds himself on Rockfall Street where the Dwarven District once stood before it relocated to the western side of Stonecutter Bridge along the southern half of Lava Avenue. A few of the more stubborn dwarven shopkeeper refused to relocate and Rockfall Street is where several stalwarts remain including Sanzagh's Tomes — a great shop to find dwarven-based arcana.

Of course, Sanzagh's shop thrived due to his patron Abernath Vaine who's fine tower rises into the sky on the western edge of Obsidian Avenue. Vaine is is a well-known wizard and is a member of the Order of the Silver Hand. He was once an apprentice to Lord Mayor Grofus, or so he once heard from a 'friend' of his who was a bit obsessed with the lord mayor. Oleander knew if Dorin was walking with him near this tower, Dorin would chew his ear off about Vaine's many adventurers alongside the lord mayor.

Oleander soon finds himself passing by the Obsidian Marketplace, heading for the northern part of the city. He overhears a conversation about some strange markings and notes that a broom-carrying dwarf has taken note as well.



JustinCase said:


> His interest piqued, Brother Pi approaches the cloth vendor and his costumer at a leasurely, calm pace.
> 
> *"Markings in blood?" *the dwarf asks in a pleasant tone. *"What did they look like?"*



"Hmm, oh, hello there," the vendor says in response, only half looking at Brother Pi. "Care for some fine sil-" The vendor realizes that Pi had been listened to what he'd been saying. "Do I know you?" He asks quizzically. "Why would-"



> He looks around, leaning on his broom for a moment, before continuing, *"If you haven't cleaned them yet, would you mind if I take a look? Perhaps I can help track those responsible. And help clean up the mess, of course."*



"Ah, an adventurous sort are you? Looking to make a mark for yourself, hmm?" The vendor says with mild interest. He notes the broom in Brother Pi's hands. "I hope you have a better weapon than that. This is serious business.

"And to answer your question, of course I had it cleaned up. The last thing I's want is for my valued customers to see that horrible mess. But, if you are willing to do some legwork, I'm sure I could pay you a small fee, if you're successful. Oh, but this has put me in a foul mood, where are my manners! I am Anikagar Zalachia, owner and master weaver of Threads of Destiny. If you can help, mister dwarf, I would very much appreciate it."


----------



## MacConnell (May 27, 2017)

Knightfall said:


> Oleander soon finds himself passing by the Obsidian Marketplace, heading for the northern part of the city. He overhears a conversation about some strange markings and notes that a broom-carrying dwarf has taken note as well.



Oleander notes the anomaly and think to himself...
~Not that it is odd to see a dwarf with a broom, but there is definitely something more to that one.~

Oleander pauses at another stall, trying to appear natural while also trying to discern more information about the interesting dwarf.


----------



## JustinCase (May 27, 2017)

"Pleased to meet you, master Zalachia," the dwarf replies to the merchant. "I am Brother Pi."

The pleasant smile does not leave the dwarf's face as he continues, "A broom is _exactly_ the right tool to clean away scum. And I do not require payment for doing the right thing."

Looking around, Pi's gaze immediately finds Oleander's. Lingering for a moment, he eventually turns back to the merchant. 

"So where can I start?"


----------



## Scotley (Jun 1, 2017)

Bravec shakes his head in frustration. "I'm sorry, but the tracks are lost to me here. I think the scribbles on the walls are our best bet..." he trails off as two men approach. He looks them over curiously. The little wheeled cart next to him starts to roll and he grabs the handle before it can roll away, though the ground here looks pretty level.


----------



## MacConnell (Jun 1, 2017)

JustinCase said:


> ...Looking around, Pi's gaze immediately finds Oleander's. Lingering for a moment, he eventually turns back to the merchant...



Upon being noticed, Oleander makes a quick amiable wave and smiles. He continues to wait where he is.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jun 2, 2017)

Bravec said:
			
		

> ...he trails off as two men approach. He looks them over curiously.




Kane approaches the puzzled Druid with a warm smile, extending his hand for a handshake. When he is close enough, he whispers, "Fooled ya again! Ha ha, it's me, Kane. You got a minute?"


----------



## Scotley (Jun 2, 2017)

The tall bearded Druid's eyes widen in surprise and then dance with mirth as he takes the other man's hand in a strong handshake. He pulls the disguised Cleric in close for a one armed hug and whispers back. "And who is your companion? If he's skilled at masquerades as you it is likely my own brother fooling me as well." He steps back and scratches his beard for a moment. "Your arrival might be fortuitous. My friend the sail-maker has a little problem. Are you knowledgeable about scripts? Might you recognize the source of some writing?" He glances at the third man awaiting and introduction.


----------



## Thateous (Jun 4, 2017)

Dorin's eyebrow perks up at the mention of scripts and his head is filled with a sense of jubilation. What mysteries could be revealed through the investigation of the penmanship, the choice of ink and paper, or the level of grammar used. Each one could reveal a little more knowledge about the author. Like that one journal he read when...

Dorin's focus shifts from the ramblings of his inner voice to the very real world in front of him. As the druid eyes him, Dorin had no way of knowing how long the man had been staring at him. He cleared his throat to mask the embarrassment in his voice. *"Greetings druid. My name is Dorin and I believe I could be of some help if script knowledge is what you're looking for. I specialize in the study of monsters, but script analysis is not outside of my purview."* he extends his hand and give a firm professional handshake before saying, *"You are the first druid I've had the pleasure of meeting that preferred the ambiance of a town to that of nature. Perhaps, when the time is right, we could sit down over a drink and discuss it? Oh, my apologies. My pursuit of knowledge borders on becoming the eighth deadly sin."* he says with a smile.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jun 5, 2017)

*Kane says, in a low tone,* "Good to see you as well, old friend. Dorin here is a skilled ally that I have recruited to help me complete a task. I thought you might be able to help as well. I was told to recruit skilled, reliable, trustworthy help. You and Dorin definitely fit the bill. But the details are best left for more intimate, less-crowded, less public environs. Is there a place near here where privacy can be found?"


----------



## Scotley (Jun 6, 2017)

The Druid takes Dorin's offered hand in his own and shakes it with a firm grip. "I am most pleased to meet you. I'm not so different from other Druids you might have met. We all have an environment we favor. The lairs of men are still teeming with life and nature for one who sees." He gives Kane a sly wink. "Anon, my friend. Let my newest friend have a look at this script and then we'll repair to a convivial watering hole I know and have a chat." He motions toward the sail makers shed. "Just down here I have something I'd like to show you Dorin. The smell is a bit off-putting I fear."  He pulls the little hand cart behind him and its wheels squeak softly as it rolls.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jun 14, 2017)

*OOC:*


 I am waiting for Dorin's (or the DM's) input before posting again. I don't want to assume party responses / actions / etc., nor do I want to put words in anyone's mouth.


----------



## Thateous (Jun 15, 2017)

*"Off-putting smell you say? Well that only makes me all the more interested. Please lead the way."* he says while barely able to hide the excitement in his voice. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using EN World mobile app


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 16, 2017)

*Oleander and Brother Pi*



MacConnell said:


> Oleander notes the anomaly and think to himself...
> ~Not that it is odd to see a dwarf with a broom, but there is definitely something more to that one.~
> 
> Oleander pauses at another stall, trying to appear natural while also trying to discern more information about the interesting dwarf.





JustinCase said:


> "Pleased to meet you, master Zalachia," the dwarf replies to the merchant. "I am Brother Pi."
> 
> The pleasant smile does not leave the dwarf's face as he continues, "A broom is _exactly_ the right tool to clean away scum. And I do not require payment for doing the right thing."



Well, how refreshing to meet an adventurer with a noble heart," Master Zalachia replies. "So often I have had to make deals with rascals in order to deal with other rascals. To have a holy man such as yourself take a look would be much appreciated. Which of the city's temples are you affiliated with?"



> Looking around, Pi's gaze immediately finds Oleander's.





MacConnell said:


> Upon being noticed, Oleander makes a quick amiable wave and smiles. He continues to wait where he is.



Master Zalachia notes the elven man as well. "A... friend of yours?"

---


> Lingering for a moment, he eventually turns back to the merchant.
> 
> "So where can I start?"



Well, if you want to take a look at my shop and see whether you can find some some other details that were missed by my staff, I would appreciate it and would be willing to give you a small discount on my wares, if you can bring the troublemakers to justice. And, please, call me Anikagar, or simply Anik."

Master Zalachia looks at Oleander. "And for your, uhm, friend as well, if he is interested."

"Father," a feminine voice says from behind Anikagar. "I could show Brother Pi where the marking were on our shop." A great young beauty, for a human, steps out from behind a thin shawl of silk that hangs in an archway that leads to a subtly hidden back area of the stall. The young woman is likely in her mid-twenties and fiery red hair and a pale complexion. Her facial features match her father's but are more delicate.

"My daughter, Ketisa," the merchant introduces her to Brother Pi. "She has a keen eye for cloth."

"And for other things, father," Ketisa says. "Was it not I who realized the markings weren't just random splotches of bile." She looks at Pi. "There was a purpose to them." She notes Oleander's presence with mild interest. "I could show him, uhm, them, exactly where the marks were on the wall and the shapes they took. There might even be some traces left."

"I would hope that Arinitam would do a better job than that," Anikagar replies.

"It is possible that there could be traces that would be invisible to sight. Blood tends to leave such invisible marks."

Anikagar sighs. "Very well, take them to the shop and show them what you can, but after that, have Arinitam answer their questions. I will need you back here, understood?"

"Yes, father," Ketisa bows gracefully to her father before stepping out of the stall. She deftly slips through a narrow crack between stalls. She stands half a foot taller than Brother Pi. her clothes are of the finest silk and enhance what the gods gave her. She ties back her hair and beckons Brother Pi and Oleander to follow her.

She leads Pi (and Oleander, if he follows) to a shop that sits just south of Coin Street on Magma Avenue North. It is a large building that sits adjacent to another shop called Tygot’s Old Things. (Across the avenue are the dormitories of the nearby Temple of Bast.) The front of the shop faces out onto Magma Avenue and a large sign hangs to one side of a double door. The sign simply reads Threads of Destiny with no adornments.

Ketisa points to the doors and says, "There were splotches on the doors, but they were more random. It was like someone had thrown... well, poop against them, as a sort of sick joke."

She then leads them around to the northwestern side of the building and points below two low windows. "It was here that we found the markings that were more than just random splotches. There was form to them with some lewd pictures as well. You can still smell it, even after we used lavender to mask the stench."

She coughs and covers her mouth with her sleeve while tracing out an invisible outline along the wall. "The marks were almost runic but malformed like whoever drew them had limited knowledge of what they were writing. My father thinks they weren't meant to be a true language, but I'm sure they meant something." She steps away from the building and points to the adjacent shop across the narrow alleyway. "There were some markings over here too, but Mister Kesortane removed them from his house early this morning before I got a chance to see them."

*OOC:* Brother Pi can tell that her tracings on the wall do appear to look runic, and he wonders if the marks could be related to dwarven runes. If so, they would have been very crude and would have been gibberish in the Dwarven tongue. He knows that other races often use dwarven runes for their own languages, but if that is the case here, he doesn't know which race could have made such mockery of his language.

There isn't enough left 'offal' on the walls for Oleander to use Decipher Script to figure out what was written there. If he can find a way to make the invisible blood visible, you can roll a check. But, make a Spellcraft check (DC 20), and post the results in the OOC thread.


----------



## JustinCase (Jun 16, 2017)

Knightfall said:


> Well, how refreshing to meet an adventurer with a noble heart," Master Zalachia replies. "So often I have had to make deals with rascals in order to deal with other rascals. To have a holy man such as yourself take a look would be much appreciated. Which of the city's temples are you affiliated with?"




Brother Pi shakes his head. *"I am no monk or cleric. Every man is my brother, and one helps his family for no other reason than it's the right thing to do."*

Returning his gaze to Oleander, the dwarf motions for the elf to join them. 

*"Come, my inquisitive friend. Care to help me solve a mystery?"* Brother Pi asks with a kind smile. *"Anikagar here was telling me about mysterious markings in an, err, unconventional medium..."*



> "Father," a feminine voice says from behind Anikagar. "I could show Brother Pi where the marking were on our shop." A great young beauty, for a human, steps out from behind a thin shawl of silk that hangs in an archway that leads to a subtly hidden back area of the stall. The young woman is likely in her mid-twenties and fiery red hair and a pale complexion. Her facial features match her father's but are more delicate.
> 
> "My daughter, Ketisa," the merchant introduces her to Brother Pi. "She has a keen eye for cloth."
> 
> ...




Pi greets the young woman with a respectful bow. *"Pleased to meet you, Miss Ketisa. If you are half as perceptive as you are beautiful, your help will be of great use."*



> She leads Pi (and Oleander, if he follows) to a shop that sits just south of Coin Street on Magma Avenue North. It is a large building that sits adjacent to another shop called Tygot’s Old Things. (Across the avenue are the dormitories of the nearby Temple of Bast.) The front of the shop faces out onto Magma Avenue and a large sign hangs to one side of a double door. The sign simply reads Threads of Destiny with no adornments.
> 
> Ketisa points to the doors and says, "There were splotches on the doors, but they were more random. It was like someone had thrown... well, poop against them, as a sort of sick joke."
> 
> ...




A serious frown appears on Brother Pi's face as he studies the scene, leaning on his broom and occassionally sniffing the surface or scraping with his finger. Once he gets a picture of what the markings looked like, he turns to Oleander.

*"Those runes are not Dwarven. Do you recognize the language?"*

As if remembering suddenly, the dwarf lights up. *"Apologies! I completely forgot to introduce myself. I am Brother Pi."*

He extends his hand in greeting while sporting a huge grin.


----------



## MacConnell (Jun 16, 2017)

"My name is Oleander. Despite being an orphan from here, I am scripted. I have some skill at deciphering and knowledge of the arcana.

Sadly, there is not enough of the markings remaining here to attempt to decipher."


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 17, 2017)

*Bravec, Dorin, and Kane*



Scotley said:


> Bravec shakes his head in frustration. "I'm sorry, but the tracks are lost to me here. I think the scribbles on the walls are our best bet..." he trails off as two men approach. He looks them over curiously. The little wheeled cart next to him starts to roll and he grabs the handle before it can roll away, though the ground here looks pretty level.



"That's to bad," Vilmar replies as he stands back as not to trample any clues. He tries to shoo away onlookers from the spot without luck. "If we had some way to find... eh, who's this then?"



Tellerian Hawke said:


> Kane approaches the puzzled Druid with a warm smile, extending his hand for a handshake. When he is close enough, he whispers, "Fooled ya again! Ha ha, it's me, Kane. You got a minute?"





Scotley said:


> The tall bearded Druid's eyes widen in surprise and then dance with mirth as he takes the other man's hand in a strong handshake. He pulls the disguised Cleric in close for a one armed hug and whispers back. "And who is your companion? If he's skilled at masquerades as you it is likely my own brother fooling me as well." He steps back and scratches his beard for a moment. "Your arrival might be fortuitous. My friend the sail-maker has a little problem. Are you knowledgeable about scripts? Might you recognize the source of some writing?" He glances at the third man awaiting and introduction.



"So, this is your friend Kane, is it?" Vilmar asks quizzically. "He's not really as you described him. I was expecting someone more robust and regal, for a cleric of Jalivier."

Vilmar greets Kane with a hearty handshake and warm smile. "I am glad to meet you, young priest. Bravec has told me some of your life and training. You are quite lucky to be learning under Minister Knobel. He's a good man."



Thateous said:


> Dorin's eyebrow perks up at the mention of scripts and his head is filled with a sense of jubilation. What mysteries could be revealed through the investigation of the penmanship, the choice of ink and paper, or the level of grammar used. Each one could reveal a little more knowledge about the author. Like that one journal he read when...
> 
> Dorin's focus shifts from the ramblings of his inner voice to the very real world in front of him. As the druid eyes him, Dorin had no way of knowing how long the man had been staring at him. He cleared his throat to mask the embarrassment in his voice. *"Greetings druid. My name is Dorin and I believe I could be of some help if script knowledge is what you're looking for. I specialize in the study of monsters, but script analysis is not outside of my purview."* he extends his hand and give a firm professional handshake before saying, *"You are the first druid I've had the pleasure of meeting that preferred the ambiance of a town to that of nature. Perhaps, when the time is right, we could sit down over a drink and discuss it? Oh, my apologies. My pursuit of knowledge borders on becoming the eighth deadly sin."* he says with a smile.





Scotley said:


> The Druid takes Dorin's offered hand in his own and shakes it with a firm grip. "I am most pleased to meet you. I'm not so different from other Druids you might have met. We all have an environment we favor. The lairs of men are still teeming with life and nature for one who sees."



"And I am Vilmar Sorison," the sail-maker says, not waiting for Bravec to introduce him to the others. He motions to the building behind him. "This is my home and business. Young Bravec here is helping me with some nasty vandalism, which included some scrawled scripts, as he says." 



Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Kane says, in a low tone,* "Good to see you as well, old friend. Dorin here is a skilled ally that I have recruited to help me complete a task. I thought you might be able to help as well. I was told to recruit skilled, reliable, trustworthy help. You and Dorin definitely fit the bill. But the details are best left for more intimate, less-crowded, less public environs. Is there a place near here where privacy can be found?"





> He gives Kane a sly wink. "Anon, my friend. Let my newest friend have a look at this script and then we'll repair to a convivial watering hole I know and have a chat." He motions toward the sail makers shed. "Just down here I have something I'd like to show you Dorin. The smell is a bit off-putting I fear."  He pulls the little hand cart behind him and its wheels squeak softly as it rolls.





Thateous said:


> *"Off-putting smell you say? Well that only makes me all the more interested. Please lead the way."* he says while barely able to hide the excitement in his voice.



"I'll remind you that you said that," Vilmar adds as Bravec and he lead the two newcomers to the storage shed near the buildings lakeside dock. The sight is disgusting to say the least. The marks on the wall are made with some sort of gooey substance that Dorin recognizes as the entrails of a underground giant beetle called a Helthorn. The smell is unmistakeable, as he's encounted it before. The beetle is a favorite food of several underdwellers including bugbears, minotaurs, and troglodytes.

The script the splotches of goo form is more mysterious. There is runic form to them, which makes him think of Dwarven, but the angles of the runes are all wrong. It is almost like half the runes are written backward or upside down. There could be some bastardization of dwarf runes in the writing, but it is unclear what is being said without more study. Some of the marks look half finished, like whoever wrote them were interrupted.

Kane notes the runic forms as well while trying not to be overwhelmed by the smell of the goo. It is gods awful! The shed is a tangle of torn nets and villainous intent. Whoever did this was trying to make statement and likely not just to Vilmar.

A seagull lands on top of the shed and then flaps its wings awkwardly as it quickly flies away from the stench. Only the flies coming in off the water seem to want to be near the smell.

"Careful where you step," Vilmar notes. "Whoever did this also relieved himself on the floor." Once the sailmaker points out that detail, all three of the young men immediately recognize the scent of urine. "I also found smelly mucks under the dock, but I didn't go near them."


----------



## Thateous (Jun 18, 2017)

Dorin pulls out a small journal and copies the crude scripts. *"Ah-ha!"* Several seconds pass before Dorin shares his revaluation. *"Does anyone know a Snerk, because apparently he smells like beetle dung."* he says straight faced. *"At least that's what this scribble hear seems to say. As for the other, I am unsure. No doubt something just as lude and childish."*


----------



## JustinCase (Jun 18, 2017)

MacConnell said:


> "My name is Oleander. Despite being an orphan from here, I am scripted. I have some skill at deciphering and knowledge of the arcana.
> 
> Sadly, there is not enough of the markings remaining here to attempt to decipher."




*"A pleasure, Oleander."*

Brother Pi goes back to studying the scene, shaking his head occassionally. 

*"Lass,"* he asks the merchant's daughter if she is still around. *"You mentioned offensive imagery as well?"*


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jun 21, 2017)

Vilmar said:
			
		

> "So, this is your friend Kane, is it?" Vilmar asks quizzically. "He's not really as you described him. I was expecting someone more robust and regal, for a cleric of Jalivier."




*Kane smiles, and whispers to Vilmar, * "Please forgive my appearance, good sir. There are times when discreet subtlety is more appropriate than blatant straight-forwardness. This is one of those times. I didn't want to attract attention to my mission, thus, I am in disguise. I hope that our next meeting will allow me to correct your misconception of me, and make a better impression," *he concludes, with a laugh and a wink.*


----------



## Scotley (Jun 22, 2017)

Bravec blinks in surprise.  "So some sort of goblinoid has been in here writing insults in the entrails of Helthorn beetles?" His expression clearly details his consternation. "You say there is more of this scrawl under the dock?" he asks the sail-maker. "Perhaps we should see if the writing is more profound than comments on this 'Snerk's' hygiene? If we might impose on your skill as a translator once more good Dorin?"


----------



## Thateous (Jun 24, 2017)

*"Assuming it's goblinoid."* He says as he copies the rest of the scrawlings in his journal. *"Perhaps I could get these translated, or perhaps with a bit of research I could find out more about this places history. Maybe Snerk is a code name for someone in town and they sell Hellthorn beetle entrails as a strange delicacy. Oh man I remember the first time I smelled that beetle. Really kicks you in the face don't it?"*
Dorin is silent for a moment, then opens his mouth as if to speak but then closes it again. He does this several times before finally saying, *"What were we about to do again?"*

Sent from my SM-G955U using EN World mobile app


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 25, 2017)

*Oleander and Brother Pi (cont.)*



JustinCase said:


> Brother Pi shakes his head. *"I am no monk or cleric. Every man is my brother, and one helps his family for no other reason than it's the right thing to do."*



Master Zalachia nods in understanding...



> Returning his gaze to Oleander, the dwarf motions for the elf to join them.
> 
> *"Come, my inquisitive friend. Care to help me solve a mystery?"* Brother Pi asks with a kind smile. *"Anikagar here was telling me about mysterious markings in an, err, unconventional medium..."*
> 
> Pi greets the young woman with a respectful bow. *"Pleased to meet you, Miss Ketisa. If you are half as perceptive as you are beautiful, your help will be of great use."*



"Thank you for your kind words, Brother Pi," she replies to him as they walk to her father's shop.



> A serious frown appears on Brother Pi's face as he studies the scene, leaning on his broom and occassionally sniffing the surface or scraping with his finger. Once he gets a picture of what the markings looked like, he turns to Oleander.
> 
> *"Those runes are not Dwarven. Do you recognize the language?"*
> 
> ...





MacConnell said:


> "My name is Oleander. Despite being an orphan from here, I am scripted. I have some skill at deciphering and knowledge of the arcana.
> 
> Sadly, there is not enough of the markings remaining here to attempt to decipher."





JustinCase said:


> *"A pleasure, Oleander."*
> 
> Brother Pi goes back to studying the scene, shaking his head occassionally.
> 
> *"Lass,"* he asks the merchant's daughter if she is still around. *"You mentioned offensive imagery as well?"*



"Oh yes," Ketisa replies. "It had been here," she moves to the north corner of the building. "It was... a depiction of sexual deeds by multiple persons with horns. There was also a scene of decapitation on this side. It didn't seem to depict any recognizable figure in the city." she points to the comer of the building. "It was lewd and disturbing, and it wrapped around the entire corner from here to here." She points out a 10-foot section of wall that begins in the alley and then continues on to the back of the building, facing onto Coin Street. "Despite its disturbing medium and crudeness, it was very detailed. Whoever drew it has some artistic talent, even though it was highly offensive."

Brother Pi notes that the entire area that had been vandalized was quite low to the ground. He isn't sure if Ketisa meant to point to the lower section of the building, but if she had, it meant the vandal had been short.

"I must go back to my father," Ketisa says. "I will go get Arinitam. He will be able to tell you more." She bows to Brother Pi and smiles at Oleander. Her eyes linger on him before she runs off to a back door and disappears inside.

Then, Oleander gets a whiff of something that isn't offal or lavender. It is a pungent ethereal odor and it something he knows right away -- sweet oil of vitriol. The smell is unmistakeable since it is often used by the downtrodden of the Elfwatch Ward as a way to escape the worst aspects of their lives.

*OOC:* Roll a Knowledge (arcana) and/or (nature) check to know more about sweet oil of vitriol.


----------



## MacConnell (Jun 25, 2017)

Knightfall said:


> ...Oleander gets a whiff of something that isn't offal or lavender. It is a pungent ethereal odor and it something he knows right away -- sweet oil of vitriol. The smell is unmistakeable since it is often used by the downtrodden of the Elfwatch Ward as a way to escape the worst aspects of their lives.



Oleander takes in the scene running his left hand through his hair, pulling it back from his face.
"This is definitely ritualistic. It reminds me of something specific... horns, oil of vitriol..."
[sblock=Knowledge Arcana]Roll = Skill: 1d20+4 *22*[/sblock]


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 25, 2017)

*Bravec, Dorin, and Kane (cont.)*



Thateous said:


> Dorin pulls out a small journal and copies the crude scripts. *"Ah-ha!"* Several seconds pass before Dorin shares his revaluation. *"Does anyone know a Snerk, because apparently he smells like beetle dung."* he says straight faced. *"At least that's what this scribble hear seems to say. As for the other, I am unsure. No doubt something just as lude and childish."*



"I don't think so," Vilmar replies. "It's definitely not a name of anyone I've ever employed."



Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Kane smiles, and whispers to Vilmar, * "Please forgive my appearance, good sir. There are times when discreet subtlety is more appropriate than blatant straight-forwardness. This is one of those times. I didn't want to attract attention to my mission, thus, I am in disguise. I hope that our next meeting will allow me to correct your misconception of me, and make a better impression," *he concludes, with a laugh and a wink.*



Vilmar seems concerned by Kane's need for discretion. "A mission! You make it sound like the sky is falling," Vilmar replies. "Is there trouble brewing in the city? Is that why you're here? Did some vile force do this," Vilmar shakes his head in confusion. "Why would evil forces be interested in me. I just make sails for local fishers working Crater Lake. Sure, I've designed a few more exotic sails but that was years ago. My hands get too sore now for me to do intricate work. Plus, the clients were a pain to deal with... always wanting updates. No, I just make simple sails now." He pauses and looks towards the nearby fishers before he speaks to Kane again quietly. "Of course, I'll help in any way I can. Cauldron is my home and I'd hate for the city to go through more troubles. People are just starting to get back to the way things were before the old disasters..." He trails off before looking at Kane with fear. "Nothing like that is going to happen is it? T-the Cagew-wrights aren't back are t-they?" The sail-maker begins to pace back and forth along the dock. "T-they can't come back," Vilmar exclaims. "We l-lost so much l-last time!"

Several of the fishers look towards him with concern.



Scotley said:


> Bravec blinks in surprise.  "So some sort of goblinoid has been in here writing insults in the entrails of Helthorn beetles?" His expression clearly details his consternation.





Thateous said:


> *"Assuming it's goblinoid."* He says as he copies the rest of the scrawlings in his journal. *"Perhaps I could get these translated, or perhaps with a bit of research I could find out more about this places history. Maybe Snerk is a code name for someone in town and they sell Hellthorn beetle entrails as a strange delicacy. Oh man I remember the first time I smelled that beetle. Really kicks you in the face don't it?"*



"Eh, what? Goblins! Goblins made this mess," Vilmar looks at his shed with disgust. "A-are you sure? If so, I'll have to burn everything," he sighs. "Even if I tried to clean and fix it all, no one is going to buy it if goblins pissed everywhere!"

Several of the fishers move closer to eavesdrop. They're not very subtle about it and they begin whispering amongst themselves.



> "You say there is more of this scrawl under the dock?" he asks the sail-maker. "Perhaps we should see if the writing is more profound than comments on this 'Snerk's' hygiene? If we might impose on your skill as a translator once more good Dorin?"





> Dorin is silent for a moment, then opens his mouth as if to speak but then closes it again. He does this several times before finally saying, *"What were we about to do again?"*



"No, no. No scrawls. Just nasty mucks," Vilmar replies. "I'm glad those gobbers didn't feel like pooping in my shed too. Gods! Goblins! We have to tell the guards. We can't have goblins running around the city!"

One of the fishers gasps when he hears the word 'goblins'. He pulls in his lure frantically and rushes away from the dock and out onto Broken Glass Way. He is quite distraught and rushes away mumbling, "Goblins, goblins, goblins, goblins..." Onlookers look at him like he's crazy.

Vilmar pulls Bravec towards a wooden ladder than descends down to the water's edge. He leads the city druid under the dock and back towards his shop. Bravec quickly smells the messy 'mucks' before he even sees them. The feces are mixed with half-eaten fish and rotting fruits.

"Awful, ins't it," Vilmar says while holding his nose. "I thought that years of living near sailors and fish has made me immune to the worst stinks in the world, but this, this is just terrible." Vilmar sneezes once then retches and backs away from the mucks, which are spread out and watery. The scene is ghastly and gross. Who- or whatever left the feces ate something very smelly before dropping trousers under the dock and shop. The smell seems to, inexplicably, hang 'heavy' near the ground and some of the mucks have been pulled and pecked at by several seagulls that now lie dead in the befouled sand and rock.

*OOC:* Anyone who goes under the dock has to make a Fortitude save (DC 13) or be nauseated for 1 minute plus 1 minute for every 5 points the save is failed by.


----------



## Thateous (Jun 25, 2017)

Dorin finds a stick and goes under the dock to investigate the droppings. *"You can learn a lot about a creature from it's droppings."* he begins as he picks up some drift wood and leans down to get a good look at the mess. Picking through it he continues, *"Let's see what this one's diet looks like. Hmm consistency suggests... and then there is the color... these bits here look like they are from... and there is a hint of ... from the smell it's about ... and the shape makes it..."*








*OOC:*


 Roll for feces analysis? Nature? Fort: 1d20+6 *17* 







*OOC:*




Sent from my SM-G955U using EN World mobile app


----------



## Scotley (Jun 27, 2017)

Bravec follows his friend and only with great effort of will manages not to join him in retching. He pales as Dorin ventures into the muck to examine it and has to look away. "He's a braver man than I," he admits with a shudder.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jun 28, 2017)

Kane follows Bravec and Dorin, and nearly loses his breakfast, but at the last minute, manages to gain control of himself.









*OOC:*



Verification Link
*Fort DC 13:*
Roll = 14 (Saved)







"Wow, this smell is BAD. I don't think I've ever encountered its equal!"


----------



## MacConnell (Jun 28, 2017)

Seemingly pacing, but really remaining within the same space, Oleander finally exclaims.
"Oil of Vitriol! Now I remember. In addition to being used by addicts and healers, the fumes from the stuff are highly flammable, explosive even under the right, or rather wrong, conditions. We need to be very cautious here."


----------



## JustinCase (Jul 2, 2017)

*"Explosive?"* Brother Pi repeats quietly. 

*"Hmm. Perhaps they prepared some form of attack, disguised as simple vandalism."*

The dwarf looks to Oleander. *"Perhaps if we know if this happened elsewhere too, we can see the scale of it and maybe find a pattern to this foulness."*

He sniffs, and his face screws up. *"Stinks."*


----------



## MacConnell (Jul 2, 2017)

JustinCase said:


> The dwarf looks to Oleander. *"Perhaps if we know if this happened elsewhere too, we can see the scale of it and maybe find a pattern to this foulness."*



Oleander takes only a moment to considered Brother Pi's words.
"I like your thinking. Once can be an isolated incident; but if this has been repeated, we might be able to follow the pattern to find the culprit."


----------



## JustinCase (Jul 3, 2017)

Brother Pi nods. 

*"Maybe that kind girl knows of other people who were targeted. Let's ask her."*


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 6, 2017)

*Bravec, Dorin, and Kane:*



Thateous said:


> Dorin finds a stick and goes under the dock to investigate the droppings. *"You can learn a lot about a creature from it's droppings."* he begins as he picks up some drift wood and leans down to get a good look at the mess. Picking through it he continues, *"Let's see what this one's diet looks like. Hmm consistency suggests... and then there is the color... these bits here look like they are from... and there is a hint of ... from the smell it's about ... and the shape makes it..."*



It doesn't take Dorin long to determine that the feces are from a goblin -- likely more than one. There are telltale signs that the goblins have been eating half-rotten food, as well as heavy diet of raw meat and insects. There are half-digested, hard beetle carapaces and bits of blackened corn kernels. There is also signs that the goblins have been drinking the blood of their kills.

Dorin can tell that these goblins are likely living underground somewhere due to the less digestible slime that they've been eating. Likely they are licking it off the walls of caverns. The stuff is likely addictive if too much is ingested.



> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Roll for feces analysis? Nature?



*OOC*: Knowledge (nature) check > 1d20+9=19 | Rolled for you. 



Scotley said:


> Bravec follows his friend and only with great effort of will manages not to join him in retching. He pales as Dorin ventures into the muck to examine it and has to look away. "He's a braver man than I," he admits with a shudder.



Vilmar the sail-maker nods in assent before he loses the rest of his breakfast onto the sand.



Tellerian Hawke said:


> Kane follows Bravec and Dorin, and nearly loses his breakfast, but at the last minute, manages to gain control of himself.
> 
> "Wow, this smell is BAD. I don't think I've ever encountered its equal!"



"Ugh, disgusting," he retches. "Not your friend, just the smell," he adds once his stomach is empty. He moves away from the underside of the dock and out into the fresher air of the lake shore.

"So, what do you think?" He calls back to them.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 6, 2017)

*Brother Pi and Oleander*



MacConnell said:


> Seemingly pacing, but really remaining within the same space, Oleander finally exclaims.
> "Oil of Vitriol! Now I remember. In addition to being used by addicts and healers, the fumes from the stuff are highly flammable, explosive even under the right, or rather wrong, conditions. We need to be very cautious here."





JustinCase said:


> *"Explosive?"* Brother Pi repeats quietly.
> 
> *"Hmm. Perhaps they prepared some form of attack, disguised as simple vandalism."*
> 
> ...





MacConnell said:


> Oleander takes only a moment to considered Brother Pi's words.
> "I like your thinking. Once can be an isolated incident; but if this has been repeated, we might be able to follow the pattern to find the culprit."





JustinCase said:


> Brother Pi nods.
> 
> *"Maybe that kind girl knows of other people who were targeted. Let's ask her."*



Almost as if on cue, Ketisa Zalachia comes back out of her father's shop with a man, who you assume to be the aforementioned Arinitam. He is dark-skinned, middle-aged human with a bit of gray in his short black beard. His head is bald except for a wiry topknot, which extends down past the middle of his back.

"This is Arinitam," Ketisa says. "If you have more questions about this vandalism, he will be happy to answer them. I must go back to my father." She looks at Arinitam and motions to the to adventurers. "This is Brother Pi and Oleander."

She bows to the two of them before heading off towards the Obsidian Marketplace.

"Hellos, there," Arinitam greets them with a firm handshake. "Lady Ketisa tells me that yous are helping tos find the hoodlums that vandlized my master's shop, here." He points to the wall. "I'll tell yous what I knows." The man smiles and pulls out a short pipe and begins to pack it with tobacco. He puts the pipe in his mouth and digs out a flint and steel. He lines up the tool with his pipe and tires to strike a spark to light his pipe. He notes the look in their eyes and mumbles, "What is it?"

*OOC*: Arinitam doesn't realize that there is any danger. Unless you guys stop him, he will continue to try to light his pipe. Simple words won't do. A check must be made to make him aware of the danger. A Diplomacy check would be good. Or the PCs could tackle him to the ground.


----------



## MacConnell (Aug 6, 2017)

*Oleander Reacts*



Knightfall said:


> ...The man smiles and pulls out a short pipe and begins to pack it with tobacco. He puts the pipe in his mouth and digs out a flint and steel. He lines up the tool with his pipe and tries to strike a spark to light his pipe. He notes the look in their eyes and mumbles, "What is it?"



"No! Don't!"
Oleander is not really built for brute action, but is much more suited to feats of dexterity. He quickly launches himself forward, attempting to snatch the pipe from the man's hands.









*OOC:*


GM, feel free to make the appropriate roll as I do not know what should be used here. I am thinking more opposed DEX check rather than pick pockets, especially since Oleander is not the pick pocket type rogue.


----------



## JustinCase (Aug 9, 2017)

*OOC:*


If Oleander does not make it, Brother Pi will attempt the same.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 9, 2017)

OOC: Was waiting for Dorin to share before posting.


----------



## Thateous (Aug 10, 2017)

Dorin tosses the stick into the water and moves to rejoin the group. He notes the sickened appearance of a few of them and decides it best to spare them the details. *"These goblins come from a cave somewhere, most likely very near by. The evidence points to an absence of sustenance in their normal habitat thus causing them to wander here. However..." *

His face scrunches up as he enters deep thought. His voice barely audible as he continues. *"it could be that something larger than the goblins is driving them out of their home, forcing them to the surface. Maybe a hook horror... I ran the first time I saw one of those. Not ashamed, you'd run too if you were smart, but oh how I'd like to find one now to test my merit. I'd wager their cave to be close to the water, given goblins poor sense of direction it is unlikely they would wander to far away, hence the location of the vandalism and the proximity to the water... I wonder if this job would be a paying job? Step one, eliminate the goblin menace. Step two, become savior of the town. Step three, sweep the damsel off her feet. Step four... profit."*

He shakes his head roughly as if trying to get water out of his hair and then looks around. He clears his throat and seemingly sums up his entire ramble by saying, *"Indeed."*


----------



## Scotley (Aug 10, 2017)

Bravec laughs heartily. It is a pleasant sound and he obvious laughs often as the laugh lines around his eyes are well worn in. "I like they way you think Dorin. Routing this rabble is only a minor step in your greater plan."  He rubs his chin considering. "I lost their tracks almost immediately, so finding this underground lair and the horrors within may prove a bit of a challenge. As to profit, I am already indebted to this fine sail-maker and so my own motivation is clear. I expect he's taken a considerable loss already, but I will say that if we can find this goblin hole I expect there may be some profit and fame to be had. At the very least I'll stand you a round or two at the watering hole of your choice and regale this damsel you are keen on with tales which highlight your many fine qualities."


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Aug 17, 2017)

*Kane frowns,* "Hmmm. I know that other members of my order, who have been practicing longer than I, have developed Divination powers that allow them to locate a clearly visualized object; such a spell is beyond me, but perhaps one of you fine fellows? Bravec? Dorin?"









*OOC:*


Does anyone have *LOCATE OBJECT*? If so, we could use it to locate the green, slimy stuff, or perhaps locate more Goblin feces! Hooray!


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 22, 2017)

MacConnell said:


> "No! Don't!"
> Oleander is not really built for brute action, but is much more suited to feats of dexterity. He quickly launches himself forward, attempting to snatch the pipe from the man's hands.



Arinitam reacts instinctively to Oleander's rush towards him and steps back out of reach of the elf. Oleander catches a foot on a loose cobblestone and falls face first in the alley. The man has a bewildered look o his face mixed with some fear.

"Yous would rob me of my pipe," he says in shock. "Lady Ketisa said yous were here tos help."

When Brother Pi tries to do the same, he puts his back up to the wall and looks at them in fear. Pi fails to snatch the pipe away but does manage to trip over Oleander's prone form and tumble onto the cobblestones.

Arinitam laughs at the scene in front of him. He's momentarily forgotten about lighting his pipe. "What kind of heroes are yous twos?" he wags one finger at them. "I won't put up with any shenanigans, yous hear?"

-----------------
*OOC:* I would say it is a Sleight of Hand check > 1d20+5=6 | Rolled a 1.



JustinCase said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> If Oleander does not make it, Brother Pi will attempt the same.



*OOC:* Sleight of Hand check > 1d20+3=4 | And again!

Doublechecking roller: 1d20+6=11 | Rolled a 5, so it's not broken.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 22, 2017)

Scotley said:


> Bravec laughs heartily. It is a pleasant sound and he obvious laughs often as the laugh lines around his eyes are well worn in. "I like they way you think Dorin. Routing this rabble is only a minor step in your greater plan."  He rubs his chin considering. "I lost their tracks almost immediately, so finding this underground lair and the horrors within may prove a bit of a challenge. As to profit, I am already indebted to this fine sail-maker and so my own motivation is clear. I expect he's taken a considerable loss already, but I will say that if we can find this goblin hole I expect there may be some profit and fame to be had. At the very least I'll stand you a round or two at the watering hole of your choice and regale this damsel you are keen on with tales which highlight your many fine qualities."



"If you find these goblins and put them to the sword," Vilmar replies. "I'll be in your debt, my friend. I can't have goblins mucking around my shop causing mischief."



Thateous said:


> Dorin tosses the stick into the water and moves to rejoin the group. He notes the sickened appearance of a few of them and decides it best to spare them the details. *"These goblins come from a cave somewhere, most likely very near by. The evidence points to an absence of sustenance in their normal habitat thus causing them to wander here. However..." *
> 
> His face scrunches up as he enters deep thought. His voice barely audible as he continues. *"it could be that something larger than the goblins is driving them out of their home, forcing them to the surface. Maybe a hook horror... I ran the first time I saw one of those. Not ashamed, you'd run too if you were smart, but oh how I'd like to find one now to test my merit. I'd wager their cave to be close to the water, given goblins poor sense of direction it is unlikely they would wander to far away, hence the location of the vandalism and the proximity to the water... I wonder if this job would be a paying job? Step one, eliminate the goblin menace. Step two, become savior of the town. Step three, sweep the damsel off her feet. Step four... profit."*
> 
> He shakes his head roughly as if trying to get water out of his hair and then looks around. He clears his throat and seemingly sums up his entire ramble by saying, *"Indeed."*



"Well, if you can find and deal with them, I'm sure I'll be able to pay you a bit of coin," Vilmar says. "However, if you want to earn a true contract for such work, I suggest you go to Mountain Hall and speak with someone from the Silver Guardians. Lord Shötte would be very interested in this information. If he asks how you came by it, drop my name and what happened here. He's a good fellow, well, for a frost giant. He's always had Cauldron's best interest at heart."

*OOC:* Lord Shötte is one of the members of the Order of the Silver Hand and highly respected even though he's considered quite young for a frost giant. As of this year, he is only 48 yeard old.



Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Kane frowns,* "Hmmm. I know that other members of my order, who have been practicing longer than I, have developed Divination powers that allow them to locate a clearly visualized object; such a spell is beyond me, but perhaps one of you fine fellows? Bravec? Dorin?"



"If none of you can cast such a spell, I'm sure you'd be able to find someone in the city who can. Perhaps one of your order would be willing to help," Vilmar says to Kane. "While I don't know anything about magic besides your standard scuttlebutt, I'm sure you'd be able to get help from the priest's at the House of Boccob. or one of the other temples in the city. The Temple of the cat is close by and the Bastites are always looking to help with such things. Yondalla's Hearth is also nearby."

*OOC*: Kane knows that the Order of the Silver Hand has strong connections with the Temple of the Cat. And, of course, the Arch-Magus is a patron of the House of Boccob. He invited them into the city to take the place of the priests of Wee Jas who were deemed guilty in the Cagewright disaster.


----------



## JustinCase (Aug 22, 2017)

Knightfall said:


> Arinitam reacts instinctively to Oleander's rush towards him and steps back out of reach of the elf. Oleander catches a foot on a loose cobblestone and falls face first in the alley. The man has a bewildered look o his face mixed with some fear.
> 
> "Yous would rob me of my pipe," he says in shock. "Lady Ketisa said yous were here tos help."
> 
> ...




*"Explosive,"* Brother Pi mutters as he tries to get up from the ground. Dusting himself off, he looks Arinitam in the eyes.

*"Apologies, but this is a highly explosive substance. One spark, and..." *

The dwarf motions with his hands, moving them apart quickly as if holding a fast expanding invisible ball.


----------



## Thateous (Aug 22, 2017)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Kane frowns,* "Hmmm. I know that other members of my order, who have been practicing longer than I, have developed Divination powers that allow them to locate a clearly visualized object; such a spell is beyond me, but perhaps one of you fine fellows? Bravec? Dorin?"




*"Sorry, that spell is beyond my abilities."*

*"Well I would prefer an official contract. What say you Bravec, Kane?"










OOC:


Dorin





*


----------



## MacConnell (Aug 22, 2017)

*Dusting Off*



Knightfall said:


> Arinitam reacts instinctively to Oleander's rush towards him and steps back out of reach of the elf. Oleander catches a foot on a loose cobblestone and falls face first in the alley. The man has a bewildered look o his face mixed with some fear.



Oleander rolls to his feet and dusts off his clothing.

"Perhaps I should put on weight and take up axe fighting. That was terribly uncoordinated of me. I suppose we look all the part of some side street entertainment."

He laughs at himself.

"I would not rob you even if I were starving. Well," he laughs again. "Now that we have distracted you from lighting that thing. I will assure you our clumsy attempt at acquiring it was to save all our lives. That strange aroma is produced from oil of vitriol which is dangerously flammable.."


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Aug 22, 2017)

The Dungeon Master said:
			
		

> *OOC:* Kane knows that the Order of the Silver Hand has strong connections with the Temple of the Cat.




*Kane says,* "Perhaps we should go to the Temple of the Cat; my order has strong connections there. I'm sure one of their people could help. As for a contract, that sounds like a great idea; I'm less interested in the money, than I am in building a reputation in this city as a reliable agent of the law."


----------



## Scotley (Aug 23, 2017)

Bravec rubs his chin in thought, then smiles and nods. "I think official sanction and the pay that goes with it would be our best approach. If we can get this spell without too much coin up front then I say let's do it."  He takes up the handle of his little wagon and adds, "we are burning daylight here, I say lets be on our way."


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 29, 2017)

JustinCase said:


> *"Explosive,"* Brother Pi mutters as he tries to get up from the ground. Dusting himself off, he looks Arinitam in the eyes.
> 
> *"Apologies, but this is a highly explosive substance. One spark, and..." *
> 
> The dwarf motions with his hands, moving them apart quickly as if holding a fast expanding invisible ball.



"What substance would that be, eh?" Arinitam looks on the ground and sniffs the air. "I don't smell anything odorous. Of course, my nose isn't good for smelling. It's been broken more than once, I tell yous."



MacConnell said:


> Oleander rolls to his feet and dusts off his clothing.
> 
> "Perhaps I should put on weight and take up axe fighting. That was terribly uncoordinated of me. I suppose we look all the part of some side street entertainment."
> 
> ...



"Oil of vitriol," Arinitam replies. "I don't think I've heard of anything like that before. But if your sure then I'll refrain from my habit." The man takes a close look at the wall where the marks had been after putting away his pipe. "I was sure I had scrubbed every little bit of it away."

He looks at the two young adventurers. "I will trust your better noses. Now, what can I dos tos get rid of the rest of this oil, if there is danger? We wouldn't want a stray spark tos burn down the Threads, eh."

Arinitam looks towards the wide throughfare of Magma Avenue. He watches as the avenue hustles and bustles with increased activity. The city is out in full force and a fine carriage rolls down the avenue towards the northern section of the city. He turns and looks at the two of them with some concern.

"Eh, what about the runoff from my cleaning earlier? Yous don't think that would be dangerous, dos yous?" He points towards the avenue. "There was a lot of smelly water and nasty bits that had tos be washed away. Most of it went intos the storm drains, I think, but I can't be sure."

The carriage's driver urges the horses on to go faster along the cobblestones of the avenue. The wheels ride rough over them. There isn't a spark, but could it happen.

"Ohs nos." Arinitam exclaims when he sees a young Bastite acolyte put a pot over a firepit. The young human quickly lights it. The air around him flares to life, and he quickly catches fire. He begins yelling and runs out into the street. He drops to the ground and tries to roll out the flames. Instead of smothering the fire, being closer to the ground causes the remaining oil on the avenue to ignite. There is a massive flash of flame along the ground. It streaks back along the cobbles towards the Threads of Destiny in a line of fire. Arinitam fails to get get out of the way before the flames rush under his feet towards Brother Pi and Oleander.

The firepit erupts into a massive explosion as more oil vapor finds it. The pot flies into the air like a ungainly firepot fires from a catapult. The horses pulling the wagon bolt. The carriage rushes out of control as the fire spooks the equines. The wheels of the wagon barely avoid catching fire as the horses rush into Star Park near the House of Stars. Flames rush towards the storm drains where the fouled oil was washed into earlier in the day.

*OOC:* Treating the initial flames heading towards Pi and Oleander as a fireball spell cast by a third-level wizard (3d6). Arinitam fails his save. The PCs get a +2 circumstance bonus because of prior knowledge. Make a Reflex save (DC 14).

If the flames reach the storm drains, there will be a much larger explosion (5d6, DC 16). Your PCs have mere moments to react. Some clean water or lots of dirt or sand should stop the flames. There is an adjacent alley that is clean of the oil. You guys can make straight Dexterity checks (DC 18) to smother the flames before they enter the drains. There is a +2 circumstance bonus if either of your PCs has the Run feat. (I can't remember if either of your PC's do.)

------



Thateous said:


> *"Sorry, that spell is beyond my abilities."*



"That's too bad," Vilmar replies. "I guess you'll have to find someone who can help."



> *"Well I would prefer an official contract. What say you Bravec, Kane?"*





Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Kane says,* "Perhaps we should go to the Temple of the Cat; my order has strong connections there. I'm sure one of their people could help. As for a contract, that sounds like a great idea; I'm less interested in the money, than I am in building a reputation in this city as a reliable agent of the law."



Kane knows that the person to speak to at the temple is Mistress Jendy Aslaxin. She and her acolytes are likely hard at work already. Kane looks in the direction of the temple. He knows that they likely did some sparring in the early morning and that now they are preparing to have their first meal of the day.



Scotley said:


> Bravec rubs his chin in thought, then smiles and nods. "I think official sanction and the pay that goes with it would be our best approach. If we can get this spell without too much coin up front then I say let's do it."  He takes up the handle of his little wagon and adds, "we are burning daylight here, I say lets be on our way."



"All right, I'll send one of my boys to tell Lord Shötte to expect you," Vilmar replies. "Start with the Bastites and go from there. I will put out the word to some of my contacts to see if there has been any other vandalism t-"

An explosion in the distance interrupts Vilmar. Everyone nearby turns to look towards the sound of the explosion. Kane doesn't see the flames, but he does see smoke rising in the distance near the Temple of the Cat. The crowd gasp and watches as a line of flame rushes into the air, suddenly. The ground doesn't shake, but the trio of adventurers can hear yelling in the distance. Then you hear the high-pitched sound of horses neighing in fear.

"What was that?" Vilmar says with a terrified look on his face.

Many of the onlookers move away from the sound of the explosion to seek shelter. There is genuine fear in their eyes. The memories of what happened eight years ago still haunts many of them.

*OOC:* Time to bring everyone together! Note that your PCs can't get there in time to stop the flames from going into the storm drains, as the distance is too far.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Aug 29, 2017)

*Kane bolts into action!*



			
				The Dungeon Master said:
			
		

> Kane sees the flames but he sees smoke rising in the distance near the Temple of the Cat.












*OOC:*


 I'm assuming, from the context of the entire sentence, that this is a typo, and that you meant to say: *"...Kane doesn't see the flames, but he sees smoke rising..."* and Kane is going to react accordingly. Please feel free to correct me if I have made an error. 







*Kane shouts,* "That explosion came from the direction of the Cat Temple! Come on, fellows! We must hurry!"

And with that, Kane (still in disguise) begins rushing down the street, at full speed, the fastest ditch-digger anyone has ever seen, carrying a fully loaded pack as if it weren't even there... 









*OOC:*


 Pursuit movement, x4 = 120 ft. Movement Rate. If he can't manage that speed, he'll go as fast as he possibly can.


----------



## Thateous (Aug 30, 2017)

Dorin falls in line behind Kane as best he can. He tries to hide the smile slowly widening on his face. This day was quickly becoming one of the most exciting days of his life.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 30, 2017)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I'm assuming, from the context of the entire sentence, that this is a typo, and that you meant to say: *"...Kane doesn't see the flames, but he sees smoke rising..."* and Kane is going to react accordingly. Please feel free to correct me if I have made an error.



*OOC:* You are correct.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 30, 2017)

Bravec winces from the sound of the blast. He must have flinched pretty hard as the little wagon he is holding on to practially jumps off the pavement at the sound. "What in hell is that?" he exclaims. "You are right, we must try to assist." He too takes off at a run the little wagon in tow.


----------



## JustinCase (Aug 31, 2017)

Knightfall said:


> The firepit erupts into a massive explosion as more oil vapor finds it. The pot flies into the air like a ungainly firepot fires from a catapult. The horses pulling the wagon bolt. The carriage rushes out of control as the fire spooks the equines. The wheels of the wagon barely avoid catching fire as the horses rush into Star Park near the House of Stars. Flames rush towards the storm drains where the fouled oil was washed into earlier in the day.




Before Brother Pi can respond to the questions from Arinitam, the explosion shakes the city. The dwarf tries desperately to get out of the way, jumping into a nearby alley and avoiding most of the flames. 

As he looks around to find something to douse the flames before they reach the drains, Brother Pi finds only a handful of stones in the alleyway, which he shoves in front of the drains but it has little effect.  









*OOC:*


Reflex save: [roll0]
Dexterity roll: [roll1]


> *OOC:* Treating the initial flames heading towards Pi and Oleander as a fireball spell cast by a third-level wizard (3d6). Arinitam fails his save. The PCs get a +2 circumstance bonus because of prior knowledge. Make a Reflex save (DC 14).
> 
> If the flames reach the storm drains, there will be a much larger explosion (5d6, DC 16). Your PCs have mere moments to react. Some clean water or lots of dirt or sand should stop the flames. There is an adjacent alley that is clean of the oil. You guys can make straight Dexterity checks (DC 18) to smother the flames before they enter the drains. There is a +2 circumstance bonus if either of your PCs has the Run feat. (I can't remember if either of your PC's do.)


----------



## MacConnell (Sep 1, 2017)

*Oleander Reacts*



Knightfall said:


> *OOC:* Treating the initial flames heading towards Pi and Oleander as a fireball spell cast by a third-level wizard (3d6). Arinitam fails his save. The PCs get a +2 circumstance bonus because of prior knowledge. Make a Reflex save (DC 14).
> 
> If the flames reach the storm drains, there will be a much larger explosion (5d6, DC 16). Your PCs have mere moments to react. Some clean water or lots of dirt or sand should stop the flames. There is an adjacent alley that is clean of the oil. You guys can make straight Dexterity checks (DC 18) to smother the flames before they enter the drains. There is a +2 circumstance bonus if either of your PCs has the Run feat. (I can't remember if either of your PC's do.)











*OOC:*


Oleander has no Run Feat.






[sblock=Reflex Save]Saves: 1d20+6 *17*[/sblock]
Oleander moves quickly at the initial explosion finding whatever dirt and water are close at hand vainly trying to extinguish the spreading flame, but it seems an impossible task. He has no cantrip or magics that will help.

[sblock=Dex check]DEX: 1d20+4 *16*[/sblock]


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 24, 2017)

JustinCase said:


> Before Brother Pi can respond to the questions from Arinitam, the explosion shakes the city. The dwarf tries desperately to get out of the way, jumping into a nearby alley and avoiding most of the flames.
> 
> As he looks around to find something to douse the flames before they reach the drains, Brother Pi finds only a handful of stones in the alleyway, which he shoves in front of the drains but it has little effect.





MacConnell said:


> Oleander moves quickly at the initial explosion finding whatever dirt and water are close at hand vainly trying to extinguish the spreading flame, but it seems an impossible task. He has no cantrip or magics that will help.



Both Brother Pi and Oleander deft avoid the worst of the flaming explosion. When trying to smother the flames, Oleander thinks for split second he might have gotten lucky as some of the dirt he throws at the fire seems to snuff sections of the flames. But is to no avail. The flames seem to jump over his quick and dirty fire break and heads directly into the drains through Brother Pi's stones.

The street erupts into flames for a second time and the street shakes from the concussions going on underneath it. The red fury of the flames boils up from below and spews up out of all the nearby drains in a wave of smelly, burning debris.

*OOC:[/u] Make the second Reflex save (DC 16) or take 5d6 fire damage. Also make a Dexterity check (DC 14, fall prone on a failed check) to stay on your feet because of the shaking ground. Both PCs get a +2 circumstance bonus on both checks because they know it is coming.



Tellerian Hawke said:



Kane shouts, "That explosion came from the direction of the Cat Temple! Come on, fellows! We must hurry!"

And with that, Kane (still in disguise) begins rushing down the street, at full speed, the fastest ditch-digger anyone has ever seen, carrying a fully loaded pack as if it weren't even there...
		
Click to expand...




Thateous said:



			Dorin falls in line behind Kane as best he can. He tries to hide the smile slowly widening on his face. This day was quickly becoming one of the most exciting days of his life.
		
Click to expand...




Scotley said:



			Bravec winces from the sound of the blast. He must have flinched pretty hard as the little wagon he is holding on to practically jumps off the pavement at the sound. "What in hell is that?" he exclaims. "You are right, we must try to assist." He too takes off at a run the little wagon in tow.
		
Click to expand...


With Kane in the lead, the three young heroes quickly traverse the distance from the sailmaker's shop to the Temple of the Cat. As you all near its edifice, the ground begins to shake violently and the trio risk falling to the ground. Another explosion, bigger than the first one, erupts on the other side of the temple on Magma Avenue. Flames roar into the air, giving the temple a fiery halo. The flames rush around the sides of the temple and the other nearby buildings, right towards the trio.

Kane watches as the flames from the explosion rush into the nearby Felid Grove — a sacred space dedicated to the North God, Rel — right next to the Temple of the Cat. He knows that there is also the nearby Star Park on the other side of Magma Avenue. If that goes up in flames, the whole northern half of the city could be at risk of going up in flames.

OOC: Make the same Reflex save and Dexterity check. Because the explosion is on the other side of the buildings, Kane, Dorin, and Bravec all have a +4 circumstance bonus on the Reflex save. However, their isn't a bonus for the Dexterity check since the trio weren't expecting the second explosion.

The Felid Grove catches fire at this point. There are likely several worshipers praying in the grove at this time of day. While the grove isn't big, it's trees are sacred to the gods Rel and Bast.

At this point, no one can tell which of the nearby buildings might be on fire. You can all make Spot checks (DC 15) to determine which building are in serious trouble. You can also choose to use any other appropriate skills. Knowledge (architecture and engineering) could be useful for the buildings while Knowledge (nature) and Survival could be useful with dealing with the burning grove of trees.*


----------



## Thateous (Sep 25, 2017)

Time slows down for Dorin as the explosion shakes the area. His eyes dart around foe cover to dive behind. His eyes, already looking forward, spot Kane and he momentarily contemplates ducking behind him, but quickly shakes that notion from his head. His eyes wander around as his brain contemplates every variable in play. _"Wind speed is... coming from... humidity currently... dew point is... spells available... dry rotted wood... eruption height should send embers... best course of action... PEOPLE... SAVE PEOPLE!"_ Dorin finally draws a conclusion as he swiftly changes course into a side alley avoiding the explosion and then made a bee line for the homes closest and most likely to burn to begin evacuations.









*OOC:*


Reflex: 1d20+7 *26*
Engineering: 1d20+4 *19*
Nature: 1d20+9 *27*


----------



## MacConnell (Sep 25, 2017)

Knightfall said:


> Both Brother Pi and Oleander deft avoid the worst of the flaming explosion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











*OOC:*


*Reflex Save*: Save: 1d20 = 17 + 6 = 23. Save
*DEX Check*: Check: 1d20 = 11 + 4 = 15






Oleander seeing the futility of his efforts leaps to the side as the fire ignores his attempt to extinguish it.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 25, 2017)

OOC: [roll0] [roll1]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 25, 2017)

The rumbling of the ground gets the better of Bravec and he tumbles to the ground.


----------



## JustinCase (Sep 27, 2017)

Brother Pi was standing over an exit drain, and the dwarf seems to disappear in the erupting flames. However, when most of the fire passes by, he seems miraculously unharmed, standing on the street firmly despite the rocking.

*"Never a dull moment in the city,"* Brother Pi remarks coolly with the hint of a smile on his face. The smile does not last, however, when he realizes that innocent citizens are at risk from the fire.

*"We must bring people to safety,"* he says to Oleander, while the dwarf himself rushes over to Arinitam to see how bad the man was hurt.









*OOC:*


Reflex save: [roll0]
Dex check:[roll1]
So I saved on both rolls. In hindsight, I may have added the dwarven Stability racial feature on the Dex check, but it worked out without it, too.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Oct 8, 2017)

Kane quickly ducks out of the way to avoid the flames, and manages to remain standing as the ground trembles beneath him!

[sblock=Kane's Rolls]

​[/sblock]


----------

